#ubuntu-quality 2013-09-16
 * jose jose
<DanChapman> Good Morning all
<elfy> hi
<DanChapman> elfy hey :-)
<elfy> boomtown rats definitely got it right ...
<DanChapman> lol :-)
<jibel> pitti, about this apport issue, I reported bug 1226030
<ubot5> bug 1226030 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport refuses to report a crash from another machine if package is not installed locally" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226030
<pitti> thomi: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/fix-state-not-found/+merge/185675 reviewed
<pitti> jibel: merci
<pitti> thomi: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/fix-select-single/+merge/185678 reviewed
<elopio> good morning team!
<cgoldberg> hey elopio 0/
<elopio> hello cgoldberg. I'm looking at your branch.
<cgoldberg> elopio, cool.  it's just some general cleanup removing older idioms that won't port to py3 nicely
<elopio> cgoldberg: new things to learn there. I'll take some time.
<thomi> Hello everyone
<pitti> jibel: I take it you already tested the new script with xvfb and xephyr, right? I'm just doing eyeball review of the MP
<pitti> so with all that option parsing it became quite a bit more complex than we originally intended to :)
<balloons> hello :-) Feeling a bit sore anyone?>
<jibel> pitti, I did
<thomi> balloons: A tiny bit sore in the legs, but otherwise OK :)
<pitti> +export DISPLAY=:${SERVERNUM}.0
<pitti> jibel: ^ is that .0 actually necessary? I never append the .0 and it works anyway
<pitti> (just curious)
<elopio> jfunk: at what time is the next stand up?
<jibel> pitti, no it is not necessary as we don't use multiple screens in Ubuntu
<pitti> jibel, thomi: LGTM, approved (also if you want to re-target to 1.30
<jibel> but it doesn't hurt either
<pitti> jibel: oh, that's for multiple screens? I never knew what that was
<pitti> jibel: thanks
<thomi> jibel: please re-target to 1.3, link a bug report, and approve
<pitti> I need to AFK for a bit, talks starting now
<thomi> (bug report is required since 1.3 lands in saucy)
<thomi> o/ pitti
<jfunk> elopio, 21:30UTC
<elopio> jfunk: oh, great, I'll attend that one.
<elopio> jfunk: I think it will make sense to do the stand ups here instead of ##qa.
<elopio> cgoldberg: why there is no xrange on python3 ?
<elopio> oh, range is now a generator. That's nice.
<elopio> cgoldberg: approved.
<cgoldberg> elopio, thanks.. merging
<balloons> so jibel I am going to try and write everything up on the manual exploratory testing into https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/Manual
<jibel> balloons, okay, I started https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting can you move it to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/Manual ?
<smartboyhw> Heyas balloons
<balloons> jibel, it matters not.. I'll use yours
<balloons> link updated, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/Manual is no more :-)
<jibel> balloons, would you know how to report bugs against click packas?
<jibel> *packages
<balloons> jibel, mm.. good question. I should make sure I can
<jibel> balloons, for example I broke the sudoku, and it went all black, that's highly critical :)
<rigved> hi everyone
<balloons> hello rigved
<rigved> balloons: hello
<rigved> yesterday, i also filed these two bugs. bug #1225810 and bug #1225812
<ubot5> bug 1225810 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Duplicate tests in the Nautilus package testcase" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1225810
<balloons> jibel, well does omer's script still work in that case?
<ubot5> bug 1225812 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Incorrect command given in the testcase for the Nautilus package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1225812
<jibel> balloons, I don't think so, where is the script?
<jibel> thomi, how do I retarget for 1.3, should I resubmit a new MP?
<slickymaster> good afternoon all
<balloons> rigved, those look like straightforward bugs to fix, you interested in submitting a merge to do so? I can help ;-)
<rigved> i was not sure where to file the bugs to, so i just filed them against "Ubuntu Manual Tests".
<rigved> balloons: that would be wonderful!
<balloons> slickymaster, afternoon
<slickymaster> balloons, hi, hope everything is fine with you
<balloons> jibel, I'd have to dig it out.. remind me in a few mins to do so :-)
<rigved> balloons: but i have to go out now. can i come back in a few hours? i will do propose the merge then
<balloons> rigved, yes, let me leave you with a link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Manual
<balloons> rigved, well might be best to start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/
<balloons> rigved, I should be around, ttyl
<balloons> slickymaster, yes, everything is wonderful.. now is the most exciting time to be in QA each cycle.. it's the countdown to release and lots of things to do :-)
<rigved> balloons: ok thanks. be back in a few hours.
<DanChapman> afternoon balloons
<balloons> afternoon DanChapman
<elopio> going for a walk with the dog. BBS.
<slickymaster> DanChapman, afternoon
<slickymaster> balloons, yeah, I know, and after my three weeks off the grid, enjoying my vacations, I'm coming back fully pumped
<balloons> slickymaster, wonderful! do you happen to have a device that can run ubuntu touch?
<slickymaster> balloons: no, I've an IPhone and nothing else
<balloons> slickymaster, ahh
<thomi> jibel: yeah, you need to resubmit
<elfy> afternoon all
<slickymaster> elfy, hi. Nice to "see" you
<elfy> hi slickymaster - good vacation I hope and it's good to see you too :)
<slickymaster> elfy: yes, three fabulous weeks. Back again, full with energy
<elfy> nice one
<elfy> you'll like this - http://tinyurl.com/qf34tbx
<slickymaster> elfy: just putting my email in order and a I'll start where I left
<elfy> the list of required testcases with a xubuntu tag
<balloons> om26er, if you are about, got a link to the bug reporting script you created last week for pulling bugs off the touch devices?
<slickymaster> elfy: it's an empty list, there are no records retrieved
<elfy> slickymaster:  \o/
<slickymaster> elfy: more, at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bugs?field.tag=todo there is no xubuntu tag
<elfy> all done :)
<slickymaster> elfy: silly me. No I see what you meant
<om26er> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6098563/
<slickymaster> xubuntu team is something else
<elfy> slickymaster: yep but they aren't xubuntu ones - I'm not worried about those - or rather I'm as worried about them as other QA leads were opf getting xubuntu ones done
<elfy> slickymaster: we won :)
<om26er> balloons, which channel are we supposed to test ? what comes through phablet-flash ubuntu-system is fine ?
<balloons> om26er, that's what I've written up :-)
<slickymaster> elfy: well, that leaves me more time to work on the Xubuntu Documentation translation
<elfy> nice
<slickymaster> elfy: or do you have something that needs to be addressed?
<elfy> not atm
<balloons> om26er, we're building the wiki here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting
<elfy> slickymaster: need to look again at autopilot at some point soon - but that's not something I can actually do
<slickymaster> okie dokie, I'll work on the translation and helping in the forums
<slickymaster> elfy: me too, I'll have to catch up with python, though
<elfy> slickymaster: mostly it's just going to be calls for testing now - both iso's and pacjkages - and the bug with the package site is fixed - no archived testcases now
<elfy> slickymaster: I don't code nor dance
<slickymaster> elfy: well, I do code, but I would love to know who to dance :)
<balloons> slickymaster, if you are interested in trying to learn autopilot there's folks here who are happy to help :-)
<elfy> balloons: it's about getting autopilot to work with us still I think
<elfy> I've got time now to dig a bit deeper
<balloons> if you want to learn about gtk test writing DanChapman is the resident expert :-) For qt/qml stuff I guess you get me :-p
<balloons> not to mention all the support of the autopilot team and others :-)
<thomi> Anyone want to scan the autopilot 1.4 MP for stupid things? https://code.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/experimental/+merge/185672
<slickymaster> elfy: yes, I know, I'll ask for it after the I've finished my editing work in the saucy manual
<thomi> hmmm
 * thomi fixes conflicts
 * balloons sees conflicts
<balloons> lol
<elfy> balloons: I'm still not sure how the autopilot 'system' works - once we've got tests for the things we want testing what do we do with them then?
<elfy> is it down to asking people to test things - or is there a central setup that just does them once they are there?
<thomi> elfy: we run them as part of the CI infrastructure.
<davmor2> om26er, balloons: for the phablet flash is it meant to test daily or the stable image?
<elfy> thanks thomi - what's CI ?
<om26er> davmor2, that command tests "stable"
<om26er> rather flashes
<thomi> elfy: Continuous Integration. Essentially "run tests for every merge proposal, and for every release to distro
<balloons> davmor2, the stable images.. which a new one should land each day :-)
<elfy> thomi: ok - thanks
<thomi> elfy: oh, and every time we spin a new image :)
<elfy> ta :)
<elfy> that seems simple enough for me to understand lol
<thomi> so basically, if you write automated tests, we'll make sure they get run in the right places.
<thomi> Well, I say "we", but I really mean the CI team, who hang out in #ubuntu-ci-eng
<elfy> yep - that makes it seem a lot more useful to me knowing that
<davmor2> balloons, om26er: no then you want to test daily not stable.  there are two now.  Stable is like alpha1/beta/rc/final  and proposed is the daily.  phablet-flash ubuntu-system (gets the stable which is about a week or so old now) phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel=daily-proposed (gets the  twice daily image 8 am and 8 pm utc) and --no-backup (added to the end give you a fresh image no data retained)
<balloons> elfy, yep.. if there's any spare time, hah, I want to do a writeup to bring the big picture that is coming together in qa, so everyone can understand how there contributions help and what happens with the tests written
<om26er> davmor2, no, for me its downloading 20130914.1.full.tar.xz
<cgoldberg> elfy, if you hear the name "Jenkins". he is the handy butler that runs tests :)  http://jenkins-ci.org/
<om26er> which is pretty new
<balloons> davmor2, the current stable is from 9/14
<balloons> and yes, per your description, we want stable.. the ci team is driving to release a stable once a day
<davmor2> balloons, om26er: then there has been another stable release
<elfy> cgoldberg: I've heard that name - but didn't take much notice
<balloons> davmor2, we had 3 last week :-)
 * om26er would prefer for us to call it "tested" rather than stable 
<davmor2> balloons: ah nice I'm on daily proposed and the occasional stable so I lose track of what and when :)
<elfy> balloons: yep - understood
<thomi> balloons: your requested features have landed in 1.3 trunk
<balloons> thomi, <3 ty sir
<rigved> balloons: actually, i had a few minutes now. so, i have put a branch up with the fixes here: https://code.launchpad.net/~rigved/+junk/ubuntu-manual-tests-1225810_1225812
<rigved> balloons: how do i propose it for merging now?
<balloons> rigved, push it to lp:~rigved/ubuntu-manual-tests/1225810_1225812
<balloons> rigved, you can propose it for merging against the project if you have the project name instead of +junk. make sense?
<DanChapman> balloons: could you run your eyes over this review of the current ubuntu_ap_tests http://pad.ubuntu.com/8ewWk1VpVc before i file some bugs
<thomi> pitti: cgoldberg: would one or other, or both of you like to eyeball https://code.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/experimental/+merge/185672
<pitti> jibel: btw, waiting for the PS bot to approve before I set the branch to approved for landing
<pitti> thomi: wohoo
<pitti> thomi: still in a talk, but I've some non-talk time afterwards, queueing
<thomi> pitti: thanks
<pitti> thomi: but the individual bits got tested, so I guess it's mainly a question of keeping -qt and -gtk in sync and getting signoff from the bot?
<pitti> I'll still have another eyeballing go at it
<pitti> brb
<rigved> balloons: oh ok. understood.
<rigved> one moment. doing that.
<thomi> jfunk: have we got any test cases from the manual test team yet? or is it too early?
<jfunk> thomi, still too early, I expect weds there should be something
<thomi> ok
<balloons> ok I think the literal bare minimum of what we are doing is in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting now
<balloons> DanChapman, having a look now
<rigved> balloons: done. thanks a lot for your help!
<balloons> DanChapman, pad's aren't liking me today
<DanChapman> balloons: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6115478/
<thomi> cgoldberg: pitti, or anyone else, there's also the other autopilot 1.4 branches that need reviews: https://code.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot-qt/experimental/+merge/185843 https://code.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot-gtk/experimental/+merge/185845 and https://code.launchpad.net/~autopilot/xpathselect/experimental/+merge/185846
<elopio> thomi: I removed the things you didn't like, and I'm trying to figure out how does the qt-creator plugin works to move them there.
<elopio> can you leave your approve? https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/base_autopilot_class/+merge/185170
<balloons> DanChapman, this list looks good. I think I agree on the apps that can't be added to
<balloons> DanChapman, I know everything keeps changing but I'd like to talk about the role of ubiquity tests and our upcoming iso testing :-)
<balloons> we'll also need to think about how much of the ubuntu-autopilot tests project goes upstream
<balloons> I'm really happy with how the emulator turned out
<DanChapman> balloons: I plan to move onto sorting ubiquity next. Should start that in the morning, So whats the plans with it. Yeah the emulators i actually think are quite cool, and rather simple from an author point of view. Just need it reviewed ;-p
<balloons> DanChapman, Well long term I'd like to scope down the repetition in our iso testing as we push that into autopilot. Thus the goal is to have less manual repetition and more along the lines of new features and exploratory testing (trying to break things :-) )
<balloons> that's just been my thought process for all of the manual testing, since we're able to scale up autopilot testing now :-)
<balloons> it's something to talk about with everyone
<DanChapman> balloons: I agree, testing new features is always more enjoyable. So passing the burden of repetitive iso testing over to autopilot i think is ideal, especially with some flavors having a hard time getting testers.
<balloons> DanChapman, exactly..
<elfy> wholehearted agreement from this corner ;)
<balloons> DanChapman, elfy do you think starting this transition with iso testing is a good way to start?
<balloons> eventually we'll want to also incorporate packages :-)
<elfy> yea I'd think so
<DanChapman> balloons: +1
<elfy> easier to find time for teams like ours for package testing - easy - quick - results for us - and a positive experience for testers
<elfy> 20 minutes to fiddle about with an iso test can be a less than rewarding experience
<elfy> more or less what knome was saying on the pad for qa flavours
<balloons> so we should look at what we haven't automated on the ubiquity side
<balloons> err, the iso testing side
<balloons> basically the same review you did for each gtk app
<DanChapman> balloons: ok no probs :-) I'll get something together and get everyone to take a look and see if there is anything else wanted.
<balloons> DanChapman, sounds great.. I'm really pumped about this
<balloons> At the sprint last week we spent some time putting together a plan to test the phone and essentially arrived at the idea of doing manual tests for new things, then automate them, using bugs found as a great way to add testcases. I think that basic workflow can be applied on the desktop side as well
<balloons> Since we have a really nice foundation and base put together now, I think moving forward we can adopt that workflow and start the transition to more and more automation
<slickymaster> balloons, DanChapman, elfy: I couldn't agree more with the idea of starting the transition of ISO testing to autopilot
<balloons> slickymaster, so ideally for instance, the manual iso tests I'd like to see happening this cycle would be around the new ubiquity feature, ubuntu one integration., and trying to break things. Everything else ideally would be automated and looking for regressions.
<elfy> we don't have ubuntu one integration
<slickymaster> balloons: one advantage of using the autopilot would also be the accuracy of the tests
<slickymaster> elfy: yes, exactly
<DanChapman> balloons: thats sounds like a great idea!
<DanChapman> balloons: i removed _build
<balloons> DanChapman, I saw that, thanks.. much easier diff to look at now
<jfunk> anyone else seeing the battery not fully charge after hours of plugin time?
<elopio> not here.
<balloons> jfunk, yea, the indicator shows red
<balloons> jfunk, that said the image from 9/14 I flashed this morning seems to be correct
<pitti> jibel: approved your branch, should autoland now
<jibel> pitti, danke
<DanChapman> pitti, is that the autopilot-sandbox-run?
<pitti> DanChapman: yes
<DanChapman> pitti, jibel awesome!
<pitti> thomi: the -gtk MP failed, I guess because it requires the main ap merge to be done first?
 * pitti starts with the xpathselect one
<thomi> pitti: almost, it depends on the xpathselect one
<thomi> pitti: oh, actually, yeah, it'll depend on both
<jibel> balloons, did you find om26er's script?
 * pitti grumbles a bit about soname being independent from software version, but that's more or less stylistic
<thomi> I forgot about the autopilot tests
<thomi> pitti: feel free to tie them together, we never bump one without the other
<thomi> but our upstream versions get mangled by the release team, so.....
<om26er> jibel, yes I linked him, perhaps we also want a "take screenshot script" I wrote one of those and seems popey have a similar one as well
<om26er> well in my case I upload to imgur
<pitti> thomi: hm, so where in https://code.launchpad.net/~autopilot/xpathselect/experimental/+merge/185846 does it actually change the soname? shouldn't that be in some cmake-ish file?
<balloons> jibel, om26er yes, I added it to the wiki, but it needs some info.. and as mentioned, popey has some stuff we should look at
<thomi> pitti: yes, it is
<pitti> thomi: oh, does the "set (VERSION 1.4)" apply to the SONAME?
<thomi> pitti: yes, exactly
<thomi> ugh, I should use the one piece of german I know and say "ya, genau" instead ;)
<pitti> thomi: ok; so essentially this is the soname, and we don't care about a "release version" as we don't really release?
<pitti> thomi: "ja" :)
<thomi> nuts
<thomi> pitti: yeah, but more like "we release every day, and the release version is mangled by the release team:
<thomi> "
<thomi> I guess we set the first three characters of the release version ("1.4")
<thomi> but everything after that is outside our control
<pitti> so, let xpathselect land
<pitti> doing ap now
<pitti> thomi: after that we should forward-merge 1.3 into trunk again for your fixes from this morning
<jfunk> hey team, I flashed this morning, but perhaps there is a command I can run to verify that the version I am running is the same as current?
<thomi> pitti: yes
<thomi> jfunk: there is, but I can never remember it... let me find out quickly
<jibel> jfunk, adb shell cat /etc/media-info
<jibel> and check the build number
<thomi> that works :)
<thomi> easier than what I can was going to suggest :)
<jfunk> nice
<jfunk> thx guys
<jfunk> balloons, ^^ one for the wiki perhaps?
<balloons> jfunk, perfect, yes
<jfunk> balloons, and if you still have it, the link which shows current may be useful
<balloons> jfunk, what do you mean?
<jfunk> there is a URL that shows us the current build
<jfunk> we passed it around last week
<pitti> thomi: so, ap merge looks mostly fine, but CI fails on PEP-8 errors so you need to push some fixes
<thomi> pitti: oh, which one?
<thomi> autopilot?
<pitti> thomi: after that I suppose it would fail for a too old xpathselect, but as that has been approved it ought to land soon and thus one of hte next ap test runs should pick it up?
<thomi> pitti: yes
<pitti> thomi: oh wait, that depends on actually landing xpathselect in some PPA or the distro, doesn't it?
<pitti> thomi: yes, https://code.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/experimental/+merge/185672
<thomi> pitti: no, it doesn't need to land in distro
<thomi> the builders have a local repository
<pitti> thomi: are they using the exp PPA?
<thomi> pitti: no
<thomi> pitti: it's some internal archive
<jfunk> hey team, is there anyone who specifically has responsibility to execute a test plan that includes updating and rebooting?
<thomi> pitti: if you comment-approve each MP once you're happy with it I can make sure they land in the right order
<jfunk> om26er? ^^
<pitti> thomi: yep, that's what I'm doing now (already done for ap itself)
<thomi> awesome
<om26er> reads backlog
<thomi> jfunk: you mean for testing the phone image-based updates, right?
<jfunk> +1
<pitti> thomi: can you trigger re-runs? i. e. that magical https://s-jenkins/ link?
<thomi> pitti: yes
<thomi> don't get me started
<thomi> that link is so totally braindead
<om26er> jfunk, I don't think anyone is doing that. we do flash images in CI whenever a new image is available on which our touch testing infrastructure is based
<om26er> I flash my phone daily to the latest image if that matters
<balloons> jfunk, et la gema was intended to test upgrades
<pitti> thomi: wrt https://code.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot-gtk/experimental/+merge/185845, how are uints and doubles handled now? that parsing code went away
<jfunk> balloons, thx
<om26er> pitti, which packages gives ubuntu-bug ?
<pitti> om26er: apport
<om26er> *pacakge
<om26er> pitti, ack
<thomi> pitti: we only support signed ints on the server side
<thomi> pitti: there's code on the client side that checks the matching value, and only sends it to the server if the value is within range
<jfunk> balloons, here's the URL which shows current I mentioned earlier - http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/current/
<balloons> jfunk, ohh yes, that's in the wiki now
<pitti> thomi: ah, and doubles are filtered on the test side? (is that client or server)
<thomi> pitti: test side is client, and yes
<thomi> pitti: all incompatible types are filtered client-side
<thomi> this is how matching for complex types work
<thomi> for example you can say:
<thomi> self.assertThat(mywidget.glibalRect(Equals(Rect(1,2,3,4))))
<thomi> and it'll "just work" (tm)
<thomi> cos.. magic
<pitti> thomi: https://code.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot-gtk/experimental/+merge/185845 reviewed, needs some dependency fixes
<thomi> pitti: OK, I'll need to make a similar change for ap-qt as well
<om26er> pitti, reported that as bug 1226140 -- not urgent but good-to-have
<ubot5> bug 1226140 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-gtk crashes when reporting a bug for saved crash file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226140
<pitti> thomi: pushed another comment to that; yes, same issue for -qt
<thomi> ok
<thomi> brb
<pitti> thomi: also this reminds me that p-autopilot needs these breaks, too; updateing that MP
<pitti> hmm, they recommend >= 1.4
<pitti> that's not strictly correct, but will probably help in most cases
<pitti> ^ added a comment, but not setting to "needs fixing"; add it if you like, or use it as a means to re-trigger tests later on :)
<pitti> thomi: need to afk again for a bit; perhaps you could ping me with the remaining oustanding (re)reviews, and I mop them up in an hour or so?
<pitti> om26er: thanks
<elopio> thomi: the logging annotation: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/autopilot/loggging/+merge/185870
<thomi> elopio: thanks, will check it out in a second
<thomi> jfunk: just a heads up, we just discovered that the autopilot libraries don't load on the phone when running with the mir shell
<thomi> jfunk: however, we've pretty much ruled out any blame on the autopilot side. Gerry Boland is looking in to it
<thomi> jfunk: but that's going to be a *huge* issue very soon, so we may want to suit up :)
<thomi> elopio: I'm not sure you want to be using %r in your log message, do you?
<elopio> thomi: what would you prefer?
<thomi> %s
<thomi> %r is the same as repr
<jfunk> thomi, I believe you, perhaps you help me suit up by explaining the issues we'll run into
<thomi> whih adds quotes to the log message
<thomi> jfunk: sure - want a hangout call? I happen to have some time now
<elopio> thomi: both are fine for me. I'll change it.
<thomi> elopio: thanks. ping me and I'll approve it once the new revision is up
<jfunk> thomi, is PM out of the question?
<thomi> jfunk: not at all, just thought it would be easier to talk
<elopio> thomi: pushed.
<thomi> elopio: ok. did you run the tests with python 3 as well as 2?
<thomi> elopio: I've approved anyway - it won't land if the tests don't pass :)
<elopio> thomi: no. Just python2.
<elopio> that's nice.
<cgoldberg> thomi, are the sphinx generated docs for AutoPilot posted somewhere?  got a link?
<thomi> cgoldberg: http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/
<cgoldberg> ta
<thomi> jfunk: you may want to join #ubuntu-touch on freenode
 * jfunk nods thx
<thomi> jfunk: I didn't realise that autopilot is in "ask mode", which means all my bugfixes aren't getting released to distro
<thomi> which is going to be a real PITA
<thomi> apparently I need to ask my manager to get things released now, or something equally frustrating
<jfunk> I heard your manager is really smart and charming
<jfunk> but yeah, that is true, it's for a good reason
<jfunk> asac, how would you suggest we coordinate thomi's AutoPilot fixes to land?
<thomi> I understand the reason, I don't agree that the process decided upon is a good solutioin
<thomi> but..
 * thomi shrugs
<thomi> jfunk: there's now at least 4 fixes to land, and I'm looking in to another one today/tomorrow
<jfunk> thomi, you will need to provide a good story as to how they are helping this release
<asac> jfunk: just update the landing spreadsheet
<asac> jfunk: it has it already in the Ask sheet
<asac> but it currently says: "needs FFe first" in the comments
<asac> just say its ready and what it fixes
<thomi> jfunk: hey, can we have a call about this? this is totally borked.
<asac> jfunk: also if it requires us to update tests etc. at the same time to not breka them
<thomi> if we're going to keep this process, then I need write access to that SS at the very least
<thomi> otherwise jfunk becomes my PA ;)
<asac> i want to coordinte the asks
<asac> because we might throw stuff out
<asac> we use leads
<asac> if jfunk wants you to be that, thats fine... but please dont add every developer
<jfunk> asac thank you - will work this out
<jfunk> thomi let's mumble
<thomi> sure, one sec
<robotfuel> jfunk: is there a list of test cases that need to be automated started, where do I look to find it?
<thomi> jfunk: i can't connect to mumble, has the password changed recently?
<jfunk> robotfuel, not quite yet, the person coordinating that is offline until weds, may get balloons to step in to mediate in his absensce
<jfunk> thomi, we can do GH
<thomi> jfunk: I may have figured it out, one sec
<thomi> jfunk: got it now - can do either mumble or GH, whichever you prefer
<jfunk> asac, hey, so I've talked with Thomi, we're going to give him 'lead' responsibility for the time being, he will shepherd any changes the QA team needs for this release - I'm sure he has a few questions about the ideal way to notify/update the doc with his changes which he has assured me are all bug fixes for landed code and not new features
<pitti> thomi: ah, so xpath landed; how does that make it into the mystical private archive for the other tests?
<thomi> pitti: should be automatic
<jfunk> asac, I don't have write access to the landing sheet, and as such cannot grant thomi access
<pitti> asac: hm, as core devs we can just upload any bug fix without process; can't we do that with autolanding on stable branches like the ap 1.3?
<jfunk> elopio, can I ask you to be the click testing guy
<pitti> thomi, asac: I mean, if it helps I can just take current branch and upload it manually
<pitti> then I'd need to craft the changelog myself, but that's not too hard
<thomi> pitti: asac asked me to not do that earlier in #ubuntu-touch
<jfunk> I know you've got a phone and it's come to my attention that clickpackages are suffering at the moment and we need someone committed to testing clickpackages on every current that is realeased
<jfunk> elopio, ^
<pitti> ack
<jfunk> since you're close to click anyhow..
<thomi> pitti: I'm emailing didier to find out what's going on, so I should have an answer tomorrow morning.
<pitti> thomi: I guess not releasing trunk is not a bug, but a deliberate setup due to that "ask" mode?
<thomi> pitti: genau
<pitti> thomi: perhaps you can CC: me, then I'll send my "+1" with my core dev hat on
<thomi> pitti: OK :)
<thomi> pitti: email sent!
<pitti> thomi: replied
<asac> pitti: wait
<asac> dont do it please
<asac> if it has impact on autopilot tests
<asac> run all autopilots first locally
<asac> if you want to do that on your own as core dev
<asac> go ahead
<asac> all that pass on current image
<pitti> asac: no, I'm not going to actually upload manually, just that I think the changes are okay
<asac> pitti: right. thats good
<asac> :)
<asac> thanks
<pitti> thomi: well, we need to fix the ap-gtk 1.3 tests for this to move from select_single -> None to expecting the exception
<asac> but still need a hard confirm that it doenst break autopilot ... i will add your ocmment to the comments
<asac> will give me confidence :)
<thomi> asac: please can you give me write access to that SS.
<pitti> thomi: that particular change might potentially break other tests
<thomi> pitti: that's not landing in 1.3
<thomi> pitti: oh wait, sorry, I thought you were talking about something else
<pitti> thomi: but it already did
<thomi> pitti: you're correct
<thomi> pitti: I guess if the touch developers don't want those bugfixes, and asac doesn't want to give me write access to that SS then that's OK
<thomi> I mean, it's dissapointing, but at the end of the day it's not really that important
<asac> thomi: man... dont sweat it
<asac> really
<pitti> thomi: yeah, I guess either way it's not earthshaking
<asac> thomi: a) the process is overly tight
<asac> b) we will revisit your upload tomorrow morningt... today there was just still outstanding FFe
<asac> c) we will improve the process soon so you can most likely autoland in distro again
<asac> thomi: have you talked to jfunk? if he wants you to be on the spreadsheet i add you
<asac> last I heard i was told to wait
<thomi> asac: [14:46:38] <jfunk> asac, hey, so I've talked with Thomi, we're going to give him 'lead' responsibility for the time being, he will shepherd any changes the QA team needs for this release - I'm sure he has a few questions about the ideal way to notify/update the doc with his changes which he has assured me are all bug fixes for landed code and not new features
<asac> thomi: good
<asac> thomi: done
<thomi> asac: thanks
<letozaf> balloons, hi
<balloons> letozaf, hello
<letozaf> balloons, howzit ?
<balloons> letozaf, busy busy ;-) I saw your questions, I don't think I have an answer off the top of my head
<letozaf> balloons, ok no matter :) I migrated music-app to the emulator
<balloons> letozaf, awesome!
<letozaf> balloons, now I was trying to do the same with sudoku-app, but I'm stuck
<letozaf> balloons, but if you are busy I will try  to figure out what the problem is by myself (at least I hope to :P)
<balloons> letozaf, feel free to ask questions
<balloons> letozaf, did you do an mp for the music app?
<letozaf> balloons, yes and Victor already merged it
<letozaf> balloons, this yesterday
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> the email makes more sense.. i was traveling
<letozaf> balloons, there is a mail from Victor on music-app utilizing the mediascanner service
<letozaf> balloons, but maybe I will wait for you to read it first
<balloons> i saw that..
<balloons> letozaf, I would say what needs to happen is they need to fake the mediascan db, or otherwise have it be built during the test
<balloons> you can see some of this being done in the weather app for instance
<balloons> to get more specific I'd have to dig into the app itself I think
<letozaf> balloons, yes I think I will wait for you to have a look first
<balloons> so probably safe to let it go for now, as you did.. ping with questions on sudoku if needed
<letozaf> balloons, on sudoku app, I am having problems with switching to tabs, should I try doing it the way it is done on the calendar app, buy swiping to change page ?
<elopio> jfunk: sure. I thought we had already agreed on that, I'll test the click installation from the phone.
<letozaf> balloons, the weired thing is that without emulator it works, when I use emulator I get an error, but probably I am doing something wrong
<letozaf> balloons, just cannot figure out what
<letozaf> balloons, so I'm stuck on that
<balloons> letozaf, well elopio is the man if you've found an emulator bug
<jfunk> elopio, great, I suppose we'd left it off the pad - http://pad.ubuntu.com/test-SWAT
<jfunk> elopio, I've added it now, have you had a chance to test the clickapps since the last current was released
<letozaf> balloons, ok so I will try to ask him :P
<balloons> letozaf, share the error and yea :-)
<jfunk> elopio, are you clear about where to report the defect you find?
<jfunk> elopio, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting
<balloons> I'm adding the chart to the page as we speak
<letozaf> balloons, I get a RuntimeError: maximum recursion depth exceeded while calling a Python object
<balloons> just need to do a little regex replacing
<letozaf> balloons, but maybe I should push the changes I made otherwise it-s hard to figure out
<balloons> letozaf, yep
<elopio> jfunk: I'm not, but I'll read that.
<letozaf> balloons, here: https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/tests-on-feeds-topics  the problem is in the "test_best_scores_tab"
<letozaf> balloons, argh! wrong link
<balloons> elopio, for the moment, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting/BugFiling
<letozaf> balloons, this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/sudoku-app/emulator-integration
<letozaf> balloons, test: test_best_scores_tab
<jibel> balloons, shouldn't we file a bug in ubuntu and open an upstream task to track the status in the releasE?
<jibel> balloons, on the wiki page there are only upstream projects
<jibel> balloons, otherwise it will quickly become difficult to know when fix land and when it requires veirfication
<elopio> balloons: nice, thanks.
<balloons> jibel, ahh yes, thank you for noticing
<balloons> I ripped that from somewhere and was working on editing it
<balloons> but I thought I'd throw it up as is
<balloons> :-)
<jibel> balloons, I think the process should be, open a bug in Ubuntu, upon triaging if the bug is valid, open an upstream task
<jibel> balloons, when the fix lands in proposed change the ubuntu task to fix commited and to released when it is in -release
<jibel> balloons, this way we know if we can test the fix in -proposed or -release and what's the status upstream, what do you thnik?
<balloons> jibel, yes I am in agreement.. I'm triaging with jfunk right now
<balloons> feel free to add some quick notes to the wiki, i'll update the links
<balloons> jibel, essentially I wanted a list of packages to steer you towards.. the links I suppose are secondary
<balloons> jibel, I suppose we'll need to fix all the bugs to follow this model also
<balloons> om26er, I don't seem to be able to set importance on some bugs.. perhaps I'm not as super cool as I thought
<balloons> om26er, for example can you set importance on this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1224787
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1224787 in ubuntu-system-settings "Can't set manual timezone" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<robotfuel> jibel: are you around still?
<jibel> robotfuel, it depends on the question :)
<jibel> balloons, another reason to add an ubuntu task
<balloons> jibel, :-)
<om26er> balloons, I can't either, that launchpad project needs some project managementr
<jibel> balloons, upstream won't have to make you a member of each and every upstream project
<robotfuel> jibel: where are the unity 7 autopilot tests run? I want to look at the logs.
<om26er> jibel, balloons the general guidelines for new projects in launchpad is that Maintainer: PS Project Management Team and Driver: Ubuntu Phablet Team
<om26er> for the settings it seems that's not the case, so needs to be changed
<thomi> suprt-easy MP for someone: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/add-sigabrt-test/+merge/185926
<jibel> robotfuel, http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-unity-head-2.2check select a build then click on the build number next to autopilot-saucy-daily_release
<robotfuel> jibel: thanks!
<jibel> autopilot-saucy-daily_release do not seem to be published to the public instance
<jibel> robotfuel, starting from last friday saucy tests are cu2d-unity-saucy-2.2check (instead of head) but no test have run yet
<robotfuel> jibel: I am ChrisGagnon on other irc networks ;) so I have access
<jibel> robotfuel, yup, I remember, but I like pasting public links on public channels :)
<elopio> do you guys now what to do when the phone is stuck on the Google start up screen?
<balloons> elopio, yes that's a bootloop.. check out the touch/install wiki page
<elopio> thanks balloons.
<alesage> elopio, robotfuel advised me on 'sideloading', which wound up working when that wiki didn't FWIW/YMMV/PBJBBQ
<elopio> alesage: how do I do sideloading?
<elopio> :/ now I'm on a screen that says download mode: Do not unplug.
<elopio> I want to unplug, it's so hard not to do it.
 * thomi EODs
 * balloons <-- out
<alesage> elipio sorry distracted, still needing halp?
<alesage> jfunk, om26er, I don't remember any appropriate quotations from the Avengers movie :(
<om26er> alesage, btw that wiki does sound helpful I am flashing again
<alesage> om26er, under the "filing the bug using Omer's script section", that's when there's an autopilot suite already in place, no?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting
<alesage> so the command-line arg is the suite-name, e.g. 'camera-app'
<om26er> alesage, you are talking about my script ?
<om26er> alesage, it only takes the package name you want to report bug for as argument
<alesage> om26er, o ok, right that makes sense
#ubuntu-quality 2013-09-17
<DanChapman> Good Morning all
<Noskcaj> afternoon DanChapman
<rbasak> jibel or pitti: is it acceptable for a dep8 test to hit http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ and/or keyserver.ubuntu.com? I think they should be completely standalone?
<jibel> rbasak, tests that rely on external resources are usually quite unreliable
<rbasak> jibel: sorry I intended to point you to the bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/crash/+bug/1217474 and the proposed debdiff is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/crash/+bug/1217474/+attachment/3790784/+files/crash_autopkgtest_v1.debdiff
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1217474 in crash (Ubuntu) "basic autopkgtest for crash" [Medium,In progress]
<rbasak> jibel: I'm tempted to nak due to the Internet dependency, but would like your opinion.
<rbasak> A dependency on ddebs shouldn't be too bad I suppose. The keyserver dependency could be fixed by embedding the public key in a heredoc.
<jibel> rbasak, OTOH we support testing from PPAs which also requires an access to keyserver.u.c, so these 2 dependencies are not that bad
<rbasak> OK thanks. I'll test and propose upload then.
<WebbyIT> hi balloons :)
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> morning pitti :-)
<pitti> rbasak: right, *.ubuntu.com is accessible in principle from the DC
<pitti> hey DanChapman
<thomi> good morning everyone
<DanChapman> morning thomi
<pitti> thomi: yes, I have an i386 sbuild
<thomi> pitti: ok, I'll retry the build and see what happens
<pitti> thomi: let me try again with current packages; I still have the experimental PPA, is that still good enough?
<thomi> yes
<jibel> pitti, about bug 1226030, no difference with gdb installed on the device
<ubot5> bug 1226030 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport refuses to report a crash from another machine if package is not installed locally" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226030
<pitti> jibel: ah, so gdb was missing indeed? that would at least be one reason
<pitti> jibel: I'll try myself today, just didn't want to go into major debugging last night any more
<pitti> thomi: I'll build and install current ap-trunk first, to make doubly sure I've got the latest stuff
<jibel> pitti, np
<pitti> thomi: success on amd64 (local build)
<pitti> thomi: i386 still running (taking ages as the "add bamfdaemon" dep isn't deployed yet), but it's well past the point where xvfb would have failed
<pitti> thomi: acked your "add test" MP
<balloons> jibel, you made changelogs :)
<jibel> balloons, yes, faster than waiting for an hypothetical script to land on cdimages :)
 * pitti shakes fist at ap-gtk i386 xvfb failure
<pitti> thomi: ^
<pitti> works just fine in my i386 schroot
<thomi> pitti: :(
<thomi> pitti: can you review this for cgoldberg as well please? https://code.launchpad.net/~coreygoldberg/autopilot/tox-and-packaging/+merge/186034
<thomi> the build stuff specifically
<pitti> thomi: do these run on real iron?
<thomi> pitti: I don't think so, no
<pitti> thomi: perhaps there's a stale Xvfb process which didn't clean up?
<thomi> fginther: any ideas about that? ^^
<pitti> thomi: we could add a commit to the exp branch which shows the xvfb log, figure it out, and then revert it before final merging
<fginther> thomi, pitti, I'll try to take a look, but it may have to wait 30 minutes for my meeting to end
<pitti> thomi, fginther: I'll add -a (to avoid failing on stale Xvfbs) and -e to store the log file and cat it
<thomi> fginther: thanks
<pitti> thomi: ok, pushed robustification and X.org log showing (tested locally with an already running xvbf)
<thomi> pitti: awesome, got a MP for me to approve?
<pitti> thomi: oh sorry, I just pushed to the exp branch
<pitti> as that is already an MP
<pitti> so it'll just update https://code.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot-gtk/experimental/+merge/185845
<pitti> check the last 3 commits there
<pitti> thomi: one day we'll have autopilot-run-sandbox for that :)
<thomi> cool
<pitti> now let's wait for the bot run; tests should be much faster now, I added the bamfdaemon dep
<thomi> right
<balloons> oh, we have a little backup in ubuntu manual tests for reviews
<elopio> good morning QAs.
<balloons> good morning elopio
<cgoldberg> 0/
<davmor2> elopio: cgoldberg morning
<cgoldberg> morning davmor2
<thomi> elopio: hey
<elopio> hey. What's the change you want?
<thomi> elopio: so the issue is that autopilot 1.3 trunk now raises an exception instead of returning None
<elopio> I'm working on that today, so it's a nice time.
<thomi> elopio: but this makes the ubuntu ui toolkit emulator tests fail
<elopio> oh, right.
<thomi> elopio: which means didier won't release the newer AP to distro
<pitti> cgoldberg: https://code.launchpad.net/~coreygoldberg/autopilot/tox-and-packaging/+merge/186034 reviewed
<elopio> thomi: I can change that easily on the emulators. The problem is that it will make many other tests fail on the apps.
<pitti> thomi: perhaps we should back that out and move to 1.4?
<thomi> elopio: there's only thee failures: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/150474284/newautopilot.txt
<thomi> pitti: I think we can just update the emulators
<thomi> pitti: but that's certainly an option. what do you think elopio?
<elopio> thomi: are you completely sure? That would be a nice surprise.
<elopio> thomi: if the failures are only on the emulators, +1. I'll change it in an hour.
<elopio> but I'm not sure those results you are showing me are for all the suites of all the apps.
<thomi> elopio: when you propose the merge, please let me know and I'll update the landing SS and email the right people
<thomi> elopio: no, just the toolkit
<thomi> hmmm
<thomi> maybe pitti's right
<thomi> gah
<thomi> this is bad
<elopio> I estimate it will take a couple of days to get all the apps to expect this behavior. Maybe balloons can do a better estimate.
<thomi> elopio: OK, I think that, in that case, we have no choice but to postpone the change to 1.4
<elopio> I can update them, but as we are running with the testing, maybe pitti's suggestion is the right one
 * thomi swears
<pitti> uh, seems a simple merge from the 1.3 branch into trunk pulls in a gazillion commits (I wanted to forward-port the recent changes, but seems you don't usually work that way)
<thomi> pitti: should work just fine
 * balloons is only slightly following
<thomi> elopio: OK, forget I asked - I'll remove them from 1.3 and add those changes to 1.4 instead
<pitti> cgoldberg: FAOD, my only real objection is about including debian/changelog; the "run full tests" is just a suggestion, and we can always add that later on
<elopio> thomi: sounds wise. Lets do it the week after the release, because I really like that change.
<cgoldberg> pitti, hi.. thanks for the review!  I only included changelog there because it was already being referenced in setup.py already
<thomi> elopio: lets talk about it then, yeah
<pitti> cgoldberg: ah, it parses out the version from there
<thomi> ugh. conflicts
<pitti> thomi: yeah, seems 1.3 hasn't been merged into trunk for quite a while
<thomi> pitti: yeah. I'll work through the changes
<thomi> leave it with me :)
<cgoldberg> pitti, yea... referencing debian/changelog in setup.py seems odd though
<thomi> pitti: we should have donen the merge forwards before the experimental branches landed
<thomi> that would have avoided all this
<thomi> cgoldberg: we do that so we don't need to maintain three separate version numbers, just 2
<pitti> thomi: you can unwind your local checkout to that, merge 1.3, store the diff, and rewind to trunk
<thomi> pitti: yeah... if this gets tricky I might do that
 * pitti tosses some candy jenkinswards to lure it to re-run the ap-gtk MP test
<pitti> thomi: hm, does https://code.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot-gtk/experimental/+merge/185845 need some prodding to get re-tested? I thought pushing new commits was enough, but curiously they have disappeared from the comment flows (they are still there in the diff)
<slickymaster> afternoon all
<DanChapman> afternoon slickymaster :-)
<slickymaster> DanChapman: Hi Dan, hope evrything's fine with you
<alesage> pitti, needs to be top-approved to be re-autolanded; not sure if it'll be tested in "CI-build" once approved--also consider pinging fginther and CI team about :)
<pitti> alesage: oh, ok; I'll do that then
<DanChapman> slickymaster: all good here thanks :-)
<pitti> alesage: yes, that's what thomi did before (re-approve to trigger a new test), but I thought as I pushed new revisions the tests would run without that
<thomi> pitti: it should work
<thomi> pitti: probably the build queue is too long
<thomi> pitti: ask the CI guys I guess
<thomi> pitti: don't top-approve it unless you want it to land
<pitti> ack
<thomi> the new tests will get picked up :)
<pitti> thomi: well, I do want it to land, but it should run the tests again
<thomi> pitti: I thought you wanted to back out at least one of those revisions?
<om26er> pitti, hey! when do you release new apport ?
<pitti> thomi: no, I think we should keep them in
<pitti> thomi: can't hurt to show the X log on failures
<pitti> om26er: I'm still working on bug 1226030 to complete bug reporting from phone
<ubot5> bug 1226030 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport refuses to report a crash from another machine if package is not installed locally" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226030
<pitti> om26er: so at some point today
<pitti> I got the others fixed
<om26er> pitti, ok, cool
<thomi> pitti: oh, well in that case you can top-approve if you want, but that's not needed to get the CI system to run
<thomi> perhaps fginther could tell us what's going on - whether it's just a very long build queue, or something else?
<pitti> thomi: ok; I'll check after the next LinuxCon talk, if it still didn't run I'll prod CI
<thomi> cool
<fginther> thomi, pitti, build queue == long
<pitti> fginther: ack, thanks for checking
<thomi> fginther: :(
<fginther> did some fiddling, should run better for the moment
 * thomi thinks we should turn jenkins up to 11
<fginther> more like 12
<pitti> http://xkcd.com/670/ !
<balloons> pitti, :-p
<pitti> fginther: ah, so it ran; now it failed on arm
<pitti> eek
<pitti> fginther: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-gtk-saucy-armhf-ci/25/console
<pitti> fginther: that doesn't look healthy, is that a glitch?
<pitti> thomi: anyway, i386 succeeded now, so I guess there's some stale xvfb process somewhere
<fginther> pitti, ugh. that's a transient error I've starting seeing in the past week
<fginther> pitti, I'll re-trigger
<pitti> fginther: thanks
<fginther> pitti, although if the other builds pass, I would just consider it ok and retest with autolanind
<pitti> fginther: that's what I intend; I did set it to approved
<fginther> pitti, thanks! no sense in adding to the build queues :-)
<thomi> hmmm, found a packaging problem in autopilot 1.4
<cgoldberg> thomi, what problem?  I've been doing a crash course in AutoPilot packaging :)
<thomi> cgoldberg: for some reason you can't have python_autopilot >= 1.4 and libautopilot-qt >= 1.4 installed together at the same time
<thomi> cgoldberg: I think it's due to the version numbers build in the experimental PPA
<thomi> oh nuts
<thomi> I accidentally pushed directly to trunk :-/
 * thomi undoes quickly before anyone notices
<pitti> fginther: failed again with the same 401 error :(
<fginther> pitti, do you have a link, I want to make sure it's not the same machine having an issue
<pitti> http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-gtk-saucy-armhf-autolanding/14/console
<pitti> fginther: previous one (even if the number suggests otherwise) was http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-gtk-saucy-armhf-ci/25/console
<fginther> pitti, they were run on different hosts
<thomi> pitti: cgoldberg, elopio, veebers: could I please get you guys to eyeball this? https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/forward-port-changes/+merge/186082
<thomi> this is the forward port of the 1.3 changes into 1.4
<jibel> fginther, it is on the calxeda box
<thomi> I've run all the tests locally, and they pass
<WebbyIT> balloons, hi :)
<fginther> jibel, yes, both failures were on calxeda
<balloons> WebbyIT, hello! how are you?
<pitti> thomi: queueing (talk now)
<WebbyIT> balloons, fine, thanks :) And you?
<thomi> cool
<jibel> fginther, are all the keys and creditials being copied to this box? we had something similar on daily-release a while ago
<jibel> credentials
<fginther> jibel, I was getting ready to check that. Other builds are working there, but perhaps they don't hit launchpad the same way
<elopio> thomi: sure, give me a moment.
<fginther> jibel, the problem is intermittent. Is this the same issue that daily release has been fighting?
<balloons> WebbyIT, good.. thank you. What have you been working on recently?
<WebbyIT> balloons, I'm finishing the calc app, and I have a question for you ;) There is a bug that is assigned to you
<WebbyIT> bug 1207593
<ubot5> bug 1207593 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Autopilot] test_save_calculation_between_reload needs a better solution" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207593
<WebbyIT> balloons, what's about it?
<balloons> WebbyIT, good question, I hadn't seen that
<jibel> fginther, no we've been fighting with networking issues, here it is clearly an access denied
<fginther> jibel, thanks
<balloons> WebbyIT, is there a disabled test or was it completely removed?
<WebbyIT> balloons, dunno, boiko rewrote a lof ot test
<thomi> elopio: got time for another review? This one's important: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/remove-incompatible-changes/+merge/186086
<balloons> WebbyIT, well, I guess we should ask om26er his thoughts about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1207593
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1207593 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Autopilot] test_save_calculation_between_reload needs a better solution" [Medium,Triaged]
<om26er> balloons, I assume we need, a) a way to kill the app and then start it again in the same test
<balloons> om26er, ohh is that the test.. gotcha.. yes, we can't cleanly exit the application then start it again..
<balloons> WebbyIT, while I have you though, do you mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calculator-app/disable-osk-autopilot/+merge/186042? it fixes the current test failures
<elopio> thomi: I think I'm almost done on the sdk. So, yes, noted on the top of my queue.
<WebbyIT> balloons, I approve it on trust ;)
<om26er> balloons, feel like confirming a few bugs ?
<balloons> om26er, I'll be confirming everything later this afternoon
 * balloons notes his phone is stuck in boot after flashing :-(
<om26er> balloons, adb reboot
<om26er> do that multiple times if neede
<om26er> needed
<balloons> om26er, sure, I just wanted to see if there was something to have a look at
<balloons> i can get a busybox shell, which is coo
<thomi> elopio: thanks
<om26er> balloons, busy box means you need to reflash (from my experience)
<balloons> cool, so the update failed all over the place
<om26er> i might be wrong, who knows
<elopio> thomi: this one is ready to land: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/autopilot/loggging/+merge/185870
<elopio> I had to use pprint to get a consistent order of kwargs on python 2 and 3.
<thomi> pitti: how did you solve that problem in the python 3 port? I remeber you had a more elegant solution, but I can't remember what it was?
<robotfuel> thomi: https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/unity/fix-endless-while-loop-in-launcher-tests/+merge/186090
<robotfuel> thomi: when you have time please look ^
<thomi> sure, will review now
<thomi> robotfuel: should be "raise AssertionError(...)", not "raise(AssertionError(...))"
<thomi> robotfuel: otherwise LGTM
<thomi> robotfuel: fix that and I'll approve
 * thomi -> lunch
<robotfuel> thomi: https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/unity/fix-endless-while-loop-in-launcher-tests/+merge/186090 is updated
<thomi> robotfuel: approved
<thomi> veebers: are you working today?
<thomi> elopio: ping?
<elopio> thomi: pong.
<thomi> elopio: I fixed the first issue you found on this MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/forward-port-changes/+merge/186082 - the second issue is arelady fixed - we depend on qmlscene which pulls in the correct deps
<elopio> thomi: veebers said he will be here tomorrow.
<thomi> elopio: if you could re-review and approve when you're happy, that would be great
<thomi> elopio: thanks
<elopio> thomi: done.
<thomi> elopio: thanks
<elopio> np.
<elopio> and now I'm leaving for lunch.
<elopio> bbl.
<thomi> fginther: got a second?
<fginther> thomi, what's up?
<robotfuel> thomi: ugh the issue is also in mouse.move in autopilot. the stagnant loop_detector.check_state doesn't detect the mouse is stagnant. this is probably also an issue between xmir and autopilot not seeing the cursor position.
<jfunk> jsut discovered that headphones don't work for phone calls
<om26er> balloons, can I grab you for one test ?
<om26er> on the phone
<thomi> elopio: let me know when you're back form lunch please?
<thomi> fginther: hey, is autolanding broken? I looked at the jenkins server, and the build queue seems small, and yet these are taking *ages* to land: https://code.launchpad.net/autopilot/+activereviews
<thomi> 2 hours so far
<fginther> they are building, but you're right things are slow today. I know the trigger job was waiting as well, that creates a delay to start new jobs
<thomi> ugh, cool - thanks
<pitti> thomi: something like "if not _PY3: [ do the unicode() ] thing"?
<thomi> pitti: uhh.. wha?
<pitti> thomi: or what do you mean in particular?
<thomi> pitti: sorry, I have no idea what you're talking about. my brain is obviously dead
<pitti> thomi: that's what I said in https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/fix-state-not-found/+merge/185675
<pitti> thomi: that test which asserts that unicode(StateNotFoundError instance) works
<pitti> that can't work in py3
<pitti> thomi: but there were a few other str vs. bytes confusions pointed out in the tests
 * thomi swears. I'm trying to do too many things at once. 
<thomi> pitti: you're saying that my forward-port branch failed?
<thomi> 'I hadn't seen that yet
<pitti> thomi: yes
<pitti> thomi: should be reproducible with python3 bin/autopilot t.a.unit
<thomi> of course
<thomi> i'll fix it up
<thomi> pitti: any chance you could review this please? https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/1.3-fix-scan-speed/+merge/186113
<pitti> thomi: that's a big one, will take me a bit (post-lunch keynote starting in 8 mins)
<pitti> thomi: is that a backport from trunk, or new code?
<thomi> pitti: it's new code, but it's pretty simple
<pitti> thomi: forward-port warning, psutil doesn't exist in py3
<thomi> pitti: I checked that it does this morning
<thomi> pitti: but maybe I messed that up as well
<thomi> pitti: it does exist
<pitti> no, it doesn't, I'm afraid
<thomi> python3-psutil package exists in ubuntu
<thomi> python3-psutil - module providing convenience functions for managing processes (Python3)
<pitti> ooh, ok; separate dep
<thomi> :)
<pitti> sorry, I don't have that installed, nevermind
<pitti> thomi: so you are going to need a new dependency at least
<thomi> pitti: for trunk, yes, but this is going into 1.3
<pitti> thomi: I don't understan -- how is the branch relevant for the missing dep?
<pitti> apt-cache rdepends python-psutil -> nothing APish
<thomi> pitti: 1.3 is python 2 only. I'm saying we don't need to add python3-psutil to this MP, since this is merging into lp:autopilot/1.3
<pitti> ah, it already depends on that
<thomi> pitti: yeah, I already have the python2 version in there
<pitti> thomi: ack; sorry, we meant different things
<thomi> nw :)
<pitti> thomi: btw, do you know about "else" in a for loop? looks a bit nicer than the "if i == 9" (no biggie nor rejection reason of course)
<thomi> pitti: I do know about it, I tend not to use it much, although maybe I should use it more often
<thomi> pitti: I find that it's often not very expressive, ut.. *shrugs*
<pitti> thomi: communicate()'s documentation says that it waits for the process to terminate; are you doing this in a loop because that somehow fails?
<thomi> pitti: I believe that python2 and python3 are different in that regard
<thomi> pitti: and (from memory - this is actually old code) this is a bit of premature optimisation
<balloons> om26er, sure, my phone is feeling better now :-)
<pitti> thomi: interesting; so far I relied on that in my projects (also for py2)
<thomi> pitti: my memory could be wrong :-/
<pitti> thomi: what does test_content() do?
<thomi> but I wrote that code *ages* ago - the fix in this branch is a total ugly hack, and I have plans to fix it properly in the 1.4
<thomi> pitti: attaches the content to the test
<pitti> ack
<pitti> it turns a str into some kind of magical object which you use with addDetail()?
<pitti> just wondering how it deals with unicode objects
<thomi> pitti: pretty much
<pitti> + with maximum_runtime(5.0):
<pitti> I hope that works on arm as well
<pitti> thomi: how long does that take now on your box?
<thomi> pitti: 3.4 seconds
<thomi> so there's a bit to spare
<pitti> thomi: arm boxes might be quite a bit slower
<pitti> thomi: but let's see how it holds up in the CI instances
<thomi> yeah
<pitti> thomi: ok, reviewed; let's wait for CI results
<om26er> balloons, bug 1226739 but it seems Pat already verified it
<ubot5> bug 1226739 in telephony-service (Ubuntu Saucy) "Ubuntu phone calls back automatically" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226739
<balloons> om26er, gotcha
<elopio> thomi: I'm back.
<thomi> elopio: eh, sorry - I figured it out
<elopio> that's good.
<elopio> should we put the avengers tag only to the new bugs we open, or also to the ones we confirm?
<elopio> jfunk: ^
<jfunk> elopio, if it is missing the avengers tag and you confirm, add the tag
<jfunk> elopio, also the qa-touch tag
<elopio> ack.
<om26er> balloons, bug 1226739 is what you need to confirm :)
<ubot5> bug 1226739 in telephony-service (Ubuntu Saucy) "Ubuntu phone calls back automatically" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226739
<balloons> om26er, it is confimreD?
<om26er> balloons, I mean you need to verify on your phone. Tony says its only me who faced the issue
<balloons> om26er, ok sure not a problem.. just finishing up some tests
<om26er> ok thanks
<cjohnston> pitti: bug #1226810 was the crash I got
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1226810 could not be found
<cjohnston> hmm
<pitti> cjohnston: ah, -EPERM for me; did you just report it?
<cjohnston> yes
<pitti> ah, so apport still needs to deliberate about it
<cjohnston> its private
<pitti> and yay for talking to your roommate on IRC :)
<cjohnston> :-)
<thomi> cgoldberg: isn't tox supposed to install depends before running the tests? it misses testscenarios and mock, at least
<cgoldberg> thomi, normally you have it install the dependencies explicitly (it uses a virtualenv).  since we are using system packages, I set that explicitly in tox.ini... so you have to have deps installed before running
<thomi> cgoldberg: awesome, thanks for setting that up
<cgoldberg> np
 * elopio goes for a walk.
<slickymaster> * slickymaster goes for some fresh coffee
 * slickymaster has returned with a fresh cup of coffee
#ubuntu-quality 2013-09-18
<blankley> So I just tried my very first testdrive of a nightly saucy ISO, using testdrive and Virtualbox, and I'm getting a PAE kernel error on boot
<blankley> My host device is a Toshiba laptop from 2007, with an Intel Core 2 Duo T5250
<blankley> Any workarounds to be able to test ISOs using this laptop?
<blankley> If someone is curious, I found an existing bugreport for my problem: #940755
<blankley> Alright, I've found a solution to that bug in the testdrive source code, but I don't know how to create submit a patch
<abc> hi
<jibel> Good morning
<DanChapman> Good Morning all
<Noskcaj> evening DanChapman
<Noskcaj> Are you able to move your branch from /+junk to /testdrive yet? It would make watching it a lot easier
<DanChapman> Hey Nosckaj, its already in lp:testdrive mate
<DanChapman> well i think it is..... just checking
<DanChapman> yeah its there
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, ok, i'll take a look later.
<slickymaster> morning all
<Noskcaj> hey slickymaster
<slickymaster> Noskcaj: hi, feelling good?
<DanChapman> morning slickymaster
<slickymaster> DanChapman: DanChapman ;)
<DanChapman> xnox, ping
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> morning pitti
<pitti> hey DanChapman
<DanChapman> pitti, if you get a chance at all today could you run your eyes over this for me https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/autopilot-gtk/autopilotgtkemulators
<pitti> DanChapman: sorry, I've been on conferences last and this week, and today is packed (I'm speaking, too)
<pitti> DanChapman: I'm afraid that will have to wait at least until Friday (depending on the schedule) or next wek
<jibel> Good morning pitti and DanChapman
<DanChapman> pitti, ok mate thats not a problem. :-) Enjoy your day
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<pitti> DanChapman: thanks
<DanChapman> hey jibel
<thomi> good morning all
<DanChapman> morning thomi
<JackYu> good night, thomi:)
<JackYu> It's 8:43pm here:)
 * thomi makes the most of his time in the USA
<jibel> it is always morning somewhere anyway
<jibel> or good mornoon might fit all
<JackYu> :)
<thomi> balloons: hey - who was it who reported the saucy autopilot slowdown?
<DanChapman> thomi it was senan, but I can confirm it aswell. Its not the case for all applications though
<thomi> well, I fixed it yesterday
<balloons> ohh did you?
<thomi> in a typical case, test speed went from 15 seconds to under 5 seconds. It landed in 1.3 trunk last night, should get released to distro sometime soon
<thomi> fixed it but good :)
<DanChapman> thomi, awesome :-)
<thomi> you can try it out manually until then: lp:autopilot/1.3 is th branch to grab
<balloons> just yesterday I had a 13 min run.. I'm curious to see if this fixed it :-)
<elopio> good morning avengers.
<SergioMeneses> elopio, \o morning
<elopio> hello SergioMeneses.
<elopio> SergioMeneses, are you guys doing a Software Freedom Day in Colombia?
<SergioMeneses> elopio, yes, but in another cities not mine
<thomi> elopio: or pitti: could I ask one of you to review this please? https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/forward-port-changes/+merge/186369
<thomi> elopio reviewed it yesterday, but I had to make some changes, re-merge in some new features and re-submit
<thomi> but this branch will bring trunk in line with the 1.3 series
<om26er> anyone with a mako. can you confirm bug 1226672
<ubot5> bug 1226672 in powerd (Ubuntu) "With screen dimmed, it takes ~1sec for it to lighten up when touched" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226672
<balloons> om26er, looking
<balloons> om26er, there seems to be a non-smooth transition with the dimming/un-dimming stuff
<balloons> turning it on displays the same symptoms
<thomi> cgoldberg: perhaps you could review this for me please? https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/forward-port-changes/+merge/186369
<om26er> balloons, yeah, for me if the screen is dimmed and i touch it afterwards it take like a second for it to comeback to bright state
<om26er> its a recent regression like ~1week old
 * balloons confirmed
<cgoldberg> thomi, sure
<thomi> cgoldberg: thanks - it's tricky getting stuff reviewed in this timezone :)
<cgoldberg> thomi, I was just looking at AutoPilot.  you know how test results only get printed in batches after the run? (rather than as the tests execute)
<thomi> cgoldberg: yes
<cgoldberg> I think I can change that without using subunit... just using a TextTestRunner
<cgoldberg> and you'll get results as they execute
<thomi> cgoldberg: yeah, but that won't play nicely with the verbose log output
<cgoldberg> thomi, how so?
<cgoldberg> thomi, it displays like this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6124578/     just needs some indentation and line wrapping and it would look nice
<balloons> om26er, can you run autopilot directly on the images anymore?
<balloons> om26er, it fails with this for me http://paste.ubuntu.com/6124593/
<om26er> balloons, I didn't try, I guess I need to make it rw first
<balloons> om26er, yes
<om26er> balloons, what do i need to touch ?
<om26er> touch as in command lol
<balloons> om26er, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting#Switch_from_RO_to_RW , /userdata/.writable_image
<balloons> I feel like I need more than 1 phone now, lol.. it's hard to test AP stuff and manual tests at the same time
<rvr> balloons: lol
<rvr> balloons: Let's hope you don't receive any call during an AP test ;)
<balloons> om26er, so I installed the ubuntu-sdk do to the qmlscene error in the trace, but it changed nothing. it still fails
<balloons> rvr, :-) That would be funny..
<om26er> balloons, I enabled rw on my phone, I am going to try that
<balloons> om26er, if you get it to work I want a log from the calendar app tests
<om26er> balloons, the problem could probably with the MTP support as well, it just disconected while my test was running
<om26er> now running the test directly on the phone terminal
<balloons> om26er, ohh right, that's a nice workaround
<om26er> balloons, it ran fine on my phone now
<balloons> om26er, can you capture the log and push it to paste?
<om26er> balloons, I think that's a known issue with MTP atleast a_sac knows about that
<om26er> balloons, sure
<thomi> cgoldberg: yeah, but if you run it with a functional test....
<om26er> balloons, that didn't work, I ran the test as autopilot run -v test_name > calendar.log and the logs only had
<om26er> Loading tests from: /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages
<om26er> Tests running...
<om26er> __pthread_gettid -2
<om26er> Ran 1 test in 49.076s
<om26er> OK
<om26er> while the screen did show logs :p
<balloons> om26er, only 1 test? there should be 5
<om26er> balloons, I only ran the one that was failing for you. let me run all
<balloons> om26er, you'll need to redirect stderr too, not just stdout :-)
<balloons> om26er, they only fail when run as a group
<balloons> om26er, use &> calendar.log
<balloons> or the 2>&1 stuff
<om26er> ack
<balloons> hurray, I merged the pending manual test requests.. ty everyone who had one waiting ;-)
<pitti> thomi: back, can do it now
<pitti> thomi: yay new ap in saucy!
<thomi> \o/
<thomi> jfunk: I'm finding and reporting a lot of touch bugs - from the wiki it looks like I just need to report it with the correct tags: is that correct? I don't need to add it to a spreadsheet somewhere?
<pitti> thomi: ah, still pep8 fun in the forward port :( (did you see the failure?)
<thomi> oh FFS
<thomi> I thought I fixed that
 * thomi fixes it now
<jfunk> thomi, I believe that is correct
<jfunk> balloons, and iahmad made up some new ideas this morning I haven't fully caught up with yet
<balloons> jfunk, thomi yes, I have no plans to use a spreadsheet
<balloons> sane or not, launchpad will be my only data source for bugs :-)
<pitti> thomi: done
<thomi> pitti: pEP8 issues fixed & pushed
<thomi> ok, cool
<pitti> thomi: don't these pep8 tests run during package builds? I had assumed they were part of the non-DISPLAY unit tests
<thomi> pitti: no, it's a pbuilder hook that automation adds
<thomi> pitti: top approving it now
<pitti> thomi: ah, would probably be better to add that to setup.py test (or whatever) so that you get these locally?
<pitti> thomi: did you run the full tests with both py2 and py3?
<thomi> pitti: yes, with tox
<pitti> nice
<jfunk> balloons, can you update the note at the top of the spreadsheet with the process that you've decided on for tracking automation - http://goo.gl/dwidOm
<balloons> jfunk, we can just point to the wiki page.. I'd prefer that I think
<jfunk> sure
<jfunk> balloons, would you like to join our standup in the AM or PM
<balloons> I'm typically around for both, haha, but my EOD is closer to the pm.. when is the pm again/
<elfy> balloons: about 1am I think :)
<thomi> jfunk: is the camera app missing from this list for a reason? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting/BugFiling
<balloons> thomi, because you haven't added it yet.. No, probably an oversight, let's add it
<balloons> :-)
<thomi> I seem to be finding a bug a minute... literally
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+filebug?field.tags=avengers
<thomi> balloons: are you adding it, or shall I?
<thomi> ta
<balloons> I'm on it, ty
<cgoldberg> thomi, I reviewed your forward-port-changes MP.  few suggestions in comments
<thomi> cgoldberg: thanks, good catches there :)
<thomi> I'll fix it upand TA
<cgoldberg> cool
<elopio> alecu: are you trying to run the tests on the phone?
<alecu> elopio: I was requested to run the unity8 autopilot tests on a branch I did for unity-lens-applications
<alecu> elopio: I suppose I need to run it on the phone, yes.
<elopio> veebers: are you here?
<thomi> jfunk: this one's good fun: https://bugs.launchpad.net/powerd/+bug/1227319
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227319 in powerd "Can cause device to lock up by stressing greeter and lock screen." [Undecided,New]
<veebers> elopio: yep, what's the haps?
<elopio> awesome. alecu wants to run the unity8 autopilot tests using his application lens branch.
<elopio> veebers: I have a vague idea of how to do it, but it would be better if you tell us both how to do it.
<jfunk> thomi, hah nice
<veebers> right, well I would build the package and use phablet-test-run. i.e. something like: phablet-test-run -n -c <package I've built 1> -c <package built 2> unity8
<thomi> jfunk: yeah, it's totally reproducible as well
<veebers> that will run all the unity8 tests, make that more specific if you want to run only a subset
<alecu> veebers: do I have to flash anything before that?
<veebers> alecu: actually that's a good point, are you using cdimage-touch or ubuntu-image when you're flashing your device?
<alecu> veebers: I've been using ubuntu-image, but I'm setting it readwrite and installing some deps to build my packages
<alecu> (deps= the vala compiler, and misc libraries)
<veebers> ah ok, so your building on the device?
<alecu> (actually, I've been just running my code from binaries, not from actual .deb packages)
<alecu> veebers: yes, I've been doing that so far.
<veebers> right, well a couple of options. You could just run the autopilot tests from your source (i.e. ssh in and run the autopilot command)
<veebers> or you could install the debs and, again, ssh in a run autopilot
<veebers> or you could run that command I mentioned (that will work as you have your ubunutu-system set to r/w)
<alecu> veebers: awesome. I need to be afk for an hour or so now (kindergarten run), and I'll get to do it after that
<alecu> thanks!
<veebers> alecu: no worries. I'll still be around then so ping me if you have any issues
<alecu> great
<elopio> veebers: thanks!
<veebers> nw
<thomi> veebers: ping?
<veebers> thomi: pong
<thomi> veebers: hey - you did some OSK tests to test the various input hints right? Like the numeric input hint?
<veebers> thomi: yep
<thomi> any chance you could send me an html file that has all the different input hints?
<veebers> at the moment the autopilot tests aren't running for the ubuntu-keyboard, I'm currently working on fixing that
<veebers> thomi: let me have a look
<thomi> I'm pretty sure I've found a bug in the OSK, but I need to be able to bring up a numeric keyboard
<veebers> thomi: ah I see, neat. I think this is what you're looking for: http://doc-snapshot.qt-project.org/qt5-stable/qtquickcontrols/qml-qtquick-controls1-textfield.html#inputMethodHints-prop
<veebers> you can find an example of using it in a qml script in the ubuntu-keyboard autopilot tests
<thomi> veebers: I was hoping for html, but that's OK
<thomi> I can fix it
<veebers> thomi: ah I see. Sorry, not sure about that one
<balloons> afternoon letozaf
<letozaf> balloons, hey
<letozaf> balloons, I did not carry on with the sudoku app migration to emulator, because yesterday I installed ubuntu touch on a nexus 4 I bought :P
<balloons> letozaf, oO
<letozaf> balloons, so I was playing around with it
<balloons> :-)
<letozaf> balloons, well after the Ubuntu Edge thing, I couldn't wait and so ...
<balloons> letozaf, I was just going to say. I tried the tests this afternoon as they are and got this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/sudoku-app/+bug/1227340
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227340 in Sudoku App "Autopilot tests don't run" [High,New]
<letozaf> balloons, good! I mean at least I wasn't doing something wrong
<letozaf> balloons, :P
<letozaf> balloons, so should I wait for migrating that test or what ?
<balloons> letozaf, lol.. I was going to ask if I could assign you the bug as well :-) It *looks* simple enough
<balloons> but yes, I would fix the test and convert it as part of that
<balloons> but lest I derail things too much, what did you think of ubuntu touch
<balloons> ?
<letozaf> balloons, oh ok :P
<letozaf> balloons, well I like Ubuntu touch a lot,
<letozaf> balloons, there is still a lot to work on though
<letozaf> balloons, I was wondering if you prefer me to test on the Nexus 4 or carry on writing autopilot tests
<letozaf> balloons, wish I could do both
<letozaf> balloons, but haven't got enough time :P
<balloons> letozaf, did you see this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting
<letozaf> balloons, I saw the page but did not finish reading it, I will read it now
<letozaf> balloons, mmm looks like it-s a lot of fun :P
<balloons> letozaf, yes basically we're finding and reporting bugs, and then writing tests were it makes sense.. Feel free to join in however you wish.. Since you have a device, you should definitely have fun with it, but it will also make writing tests easier ;-)
<letozaf> balloons, yes I also though that it will be easier now, if you tell me how to run them on the device :P
<balloons> letozaf, ohh, well that's easy!
<balloons> there are several ways to go about it, but you can run them from your desktop to a connected device via a phablet-test-run tool
<balloons> let me see here..
<balloons> adb shell into your phone and make sure you have what you need installed
<letozaf> balloons, ok let me connect it to my PC
<alecu> veebers: ping
<alecu> veebers: I'm running the tests, after installing unity8-autopilot
<veebers> alecu: pong
<cgoldberg> thomi, ping.. I can add pep8 to the tox runs for AP.  where can I see what's being run now for static tests by it's CI?  is it just pep8, or anything else?
<thomi> cgoldberg: it's just pep8. That information is stored in the cupstream config file
<thomi> balloons: jfunk: There's a lot of bugs filed with the avengers tag. How are we handling prioritisation and escalation of those reports?
<alecu> veebers: weird thing is that "unity8-fake-env" was installed too, and the tests used a fake camera app, and had a text watermark
<veebers> alecu: ah right, that's part of the mocking. It's used for instance on the desktop
<alecu> ah, great.
<cgoldberg> thomi, ok... any interest in pyflakes or flake8 (aka, the combo) ?  while I'm in there I can add those also
<veebers> alecu: you are wanting to run actual apps right?
<thomi> cgoldberg: autopilot fials pyflakes - most need to be fixed, but there are some places where we fail for good reasons
<thomi> cgoldberg: if there was a way to silence certain pyflakes errors in certain locations... that would be nice
<thomi> cgoldberg: there's already a hook for pyfkales, so adding that would simply be a matter of changing the cupstream config
<alecu> veebers: yes, I'd like to add tests to install some app from the click store, and run it. But that can wait, what I need to do today is run the current unity8 tests, and those seem to be working fine :-)
<cgoldberg> thomi.. I can run it and cleanup what I can, and silence the rest.. it's pretty configurable
<thomi> cgoldberg: well, the thing you won't be able to silence is the unused imports
<veebers> alecu: ah ok, because I'm in the midst of landing some autopilot tests in unity8 that provide a decorator to disable that mocking for a single test
<thomi> We have several unused imports that are there for backwards compatibility
<veebers> ah awesome, it looks like the autolanding issues have been worked out. alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/unity8/adding-app-lifecycle-tests/+merge/185514
<veebers> that has an example of the decorator that should be available very shortly (seeing as though it's merged)
<slickymaster> good night all
<alecu> veebers: looks good, thanks!
<cgoldberg> thomi, why are the unused imports needed?
<thomi> cgoldberg: to maintain backwards compatibility with autopilot v1.2
<cgoldberg> ah
<elopio> om26er: here you go: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1227355
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227355 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "unity needs applications to inform about some details on a desktop file" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> I'm sorry for the delay.
<cgoldberg> thomi, so i just looked at pyflakes more.  i can't selectively ignore lines... (though I can monkey-patch it with a small wrapper script to do the job :)  but flake8 supports a "#NOQA" tag you put on the offending lines so they are skipped by pyflakes
<om26er> elopio, cool, I'll try to talk to indicators developers about this
<thomi> cgoldberg: that sounds like *exactly* what we need then :)
<elopio> om26er: yes, please mark the other projects as also being affected by this bug.
<thomi> cgoldberg: maybe work with the CI guys so we get flake8 support? We either need it in the upstream packaging code, or as a hook in the CI. I think I prefer the former, TBH
<thomi> but we don't want to run pep8 twice
<cgoldberg> thomi, gotcha.  what's the upstream packaging code?
<cgoldberg> or where/who? :)
<om26er> elopio, you were working on a branch to fix that, is that ready ? can I have a sneak peak ?
<thomi> cgoldberg: we're upstream. "upstream packaging code" == debian/ dir in lp:autopilot
<om26er> thomi, hey! what's the progress on Mir? landing anytime soon on the touch image ?
<balloons> om26er, I'm confirming all your bugs :-) Anything you think is critical?
<thomi> currently pep8 is run as a pbuilder hook, which is patched in by the CI infrastructure
<elopio> om26er: almost https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/base_autopilot_class/+merge/185170
<thomi> om26er: it's in the touch image already!
<om26er> balloons, there are high priority bug but nothing critical for today
<elopio> om26er: but it will just work for the sdk. All affected apps need to add the .desktop.
<cgoldberg> thomi, ah.  ok.. so move pep8 invocation to our tree?
<om26er> thomi, right, I meant landing as default.. I do run it with 'touch .display-mir'
<thomi> I think so, especially if we can use flake8 and selectively ignore some lines
<thomi> om26er: I see, I guess that's a question for asac or someone.
<thomi> still need to land a few fixes yet I suppose
<om26er> well that would have been a question for anyone present at the Mir sprint :p
<om26er> I hear you on the needed fixes
<thomi> however, there are *soooo* many other bugs, I think mir is the least of our worries
<thomi> for example, I can deadlock the kernel pretty easily
<om26er> I am not caring for Mir as in "my work" rather my curiosity for the new technology
<thomi> yeah
<balloons> om26er, ugh, I'm finding more bugs trying to confirm yours :-(
<elopio> om26er: your review will be nice, even if it's still not passing on jenkins ^^
<om26er> balloons, I found a lot of bugs today
<om26er> balloons, report the new one's and give them to me to confirm :)
<asac> om26er: MIR? wait till folks get closer to the end of the sprint
<asac> then we see
<asac> they currently work in submarine mode on stuff :)
<om26er> elopio, I'll review that ;)
<om26er> asac, two days, two days :)
<asac> om26er: who knows. maybe they decide to extend the sprint for another month :)
<asac> oh wait... we dont have that much time left :)
<asac> hehe
<om26er> haha
<asac> well. i am sure they will come along
<asac> lets just be ready when that happens
<balloons> A LOT can happen in 2 days
<cgoldberg> thomi, sounds good.  I can do that...  only 1 prob I see.  flake8 isn't in repos.  it's in a PPA, and on PyPI, or I can check it into a dependency branch?  Not sure  how to deal with that.   I don't know the current build system well.. any tips, or someone I should talk to?
<thomi> cgoldberg: yeah, you'd need to package it and get it into the repo
<cgoldberg> thomi, ok.. on my todo list.  for now I can add it to tox.  since that's only used for local testing.. it will just pull it from PyPI.  does that sound ok?
<balloons> om26er, could we have your tool add the bug tag too?
<balloons> I feel like there should be a way
<om26er> balloons, I tried that but seems to be a bug in apport-cli, tags don't work
<om26er> balloons, I tried apport-cli --tag=avengers but that does not work
<balloons> boo..
<balloons> shall we blame pitti ? :-)
<om26er> probably him, or launchpad ;)
<thomi> cgoldberg: I guess that's OK, but it'll cause issues if we ever want to use tox during the package builds... but I guess we won't want to do that
<elopio> om26er, balloons: this might be important for you, too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1227359
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227359 in unity-mir "desktop file parser is too strict" [Medium,Confirmed]
<om26er> I tried to run calendar_app testsuite under mir and the app never showed up (a few hours ago)
<om26er> elopio, ^ that could be related ?
<balloons> om26er, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/address-book-app/+bug/1227361
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227361 in address-book-app (Ubuntu) "Adding a new contact doesn't save there mobile number" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> om26er: yes. I think the calendar is missing the desktop file. It's launched by a script that doesn't pass the desktop_file_hint argument.
<elopio> om26er: on the tests, do we need to unlock the greeter?
<om26er> elopio, yes we need to do that
<elopio> uitk is certainly not doing that.
<elopio> agh, I hate this branch so much. It started being a lovely clean up.
<om26er> elopio, that needs more thinking, you would need to restart unity8 before unlocking since you cannot talk to unity8
<om26er> and restarting unity8 is not a good thing as of now as that causes focus problems for apps
<elopio> om26er: how was this working before?
<om26er> elopio, you unlock the screen by hand. and in the upstream merger I have a script to unlock
<balloons> man, launchpad is timing out this afternoon on page loads :-(
<elopio> om26er: ah, so it will not fail thanks to your script, that's what I wanted to know :)
<om26er> balloons, that worked for me :/ I don't think we need to click the first button because there is a field for mobile number already
<om26er> that plus button is supposed to give us an option to add a second number
<om26er> elopio, yeah
<balloons> om26er, feel free to add 'touch-needs-autopilot' as needed to these bugs.. lots of these shuld be easy tests
<om26er> balloons, sure
<om26er> balloons, fwiw, adding a new contact screen is too complex and something that needs fixing
<elopio> om26er: tests are passing! So, ready for review now. Please leave your vote.
<om26er> elopio, i'll do that after the update-meeting, if thats fine ?
<elopio> om26er: sure, no hurries. I'll need an approval from the sdk team to merge, and they are already gone.
<jfunk> ping cgoldberg - check ##qa
<om26er> balloons, ping
<om26er> balloons, re bug 1226995
<ubot5> bug 1226995 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 uses 30% CPU with greeter activated" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226995
<balloons> om26er, pong
<balloons> om26er, ohh yes
<om26er> is that with demo active ?
<om26er> mterry wants to know
<balloons> om26er, no the demo is not active
<om26er> balloons, can you hop into #ubuntu-unity
<balloons> it's really easy to see.. something funny is going on
<balloons> ping om26er
<om26er> balloons, hey
<balloons> does the browser work for you?
<balloons> it doesn't work for me on the 9/17 or 9/18 image
<om26er> balloons, sure, it seems to be
<om26er> balloons, I have the latest image ("blessed")
<balloons> well I'm doing updates via the system.. sigh, I wonder if my phone isn't right then
<balloons> I believe the issue I was seing with jibel's bug was due to the browser having crashed
<balloons> aka this bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1226995
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226995 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 uses 30% CPU with greeter activated" [High,Confirmed]
<om26er> elopio, on which image did you run those tests?
<om26er> was that from cdimage ?
<elopio> om26er: today's make flashed with ubuntu-system, then made writable.
<om26er> elopio, try this test ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.gallery.test_gallery.GenericTests.test_progress_and_activity
<elopio> s/make/mako
<elopio> om26er: sure.
<om26er> elopio, it does not bring up the sample window rather clicks inside unity8 and opens an app
<elopio> Ran 1 test in 12.631s
<elopio> OK
<om26er> elopio, hm, for me it does something different
 * om26er reboot
<elopio> om26er: I'm running it from source.
<om26er> elopio, did you run the whole suite at once ?
<om26er> elopio, I am running the installled package
<om26er> debs
<elopio> om26er: the installed package doesn't have my fix.
<om26er> elopio, aah, why  not  ?
<elopio> om26er: did you build the deb from source?
<om26er> elopio, I got these debs from your MR http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-saucy-armhf/1141/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip
<om26er> extracted them and pushed to the phone, and installed there
<elopio> om26er: latest jenkins run was for rev 768
<elopio> we need it to get rev 771
<om26er> elopio, ok, I guess jenkins is building it right now, once it does I'll pick that again
<elopio> on 768 it failed because of bug #1227359
<ubot5> bug 1227359 in unity-mir "desktop file parser is too strict" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227359
<elopio> om26er: yes, thank you.
<elopio> let me know how it goes.
<elopio> I'm going to get some rest, but I'll be back in ~1 hour.
<om26er> elopio, I have the debs now, downloading them
<om26er> elopio, that test is working now. running the whole suite just to be sure. code looks fine
<elopio> om26er: \o/
<om26er> elopio, 1 test failed http://paste.ubuntu.com/6125902/
<elopio> of course, I only tested that one on the desktop :)
<om26er> elopio, how about 'from testtools import skipIf'
<om26er> and use skipIf as a decorator to skip
<om26er> won't fail the test that way
<elopio> om26er: no, take a look here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/base_autopilot_class/revision/773
<elopio> when you instantiate a test case, you need to pass the name of a method to run.
<elopio> about using the skipIf from testtools, you are right.
<elopio> I'll get one less import. Changing...
<elopio> now I'm leaving for real. I hope to get good and green news from jenkins when I'm back.
<elopio> thanks om26er.
<om26er> elopio, bye. jenkins will never go green with one failing test I would say
<om26er> so you need to find a way for it to not show a failure
<elopio> om26er: I already pushed a fix.
<om26er> cool
#ubuntu-quality 2013-09-19
<thomi> balloons: still around?
<jibel> Good morning
<elfy> morning jibel
<jibel> morning elfy
<DanChapman> morning all
<smartboyhw> Hello DanChapman
<slickymaster> morning all
<DanChapman> morning slickymaster
<slickymaster> hi DanChapman
<rvr> Good morning
<elfy> afternoon people
<knome> hello elfy
<elfy> hi knome
<slickymaster> hi elfy
<slickymaster> knome: :)
<slickymaster> elfy: can you tell me please when is going to be the meeting you mentioned on the xubuntu-devel mailing list, last 17th
<elfy> slickymaster: my qa update mail?
<elfy> that meeting was the same day as my mail - I left it as late as possible to be as up to date as I could be
<slickymaster> elfy: my bad, i've misread your mail
<elfy> slickymaster: logs not posted yet - but you can read them if you want at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/09/17/%23xubuntu-devel.html#t15:02
<elfy> there was talk of another yesterday - but that didn't happen
<slickymaster> elfy: thanks, you're always helpful
<slickymaster> I'll get up to date with those logs
<elfy> not everyone would say that :)
 * slickymaster thinks that everyone would be completely wrong if they see it otherwise 
<elfy> balloons: am I right in assuming that there won't be a mail from -release about Final Beta participation, assumption being everyone will?
<elfy> slickymaster: next time I get a PM that doesn't say that - I'll show you a copy :D
<smartboyhw> elfy, technically, it is everyone "must":P (But not sure of Touch)
<elfy> :)
<slickymaster> elfy: well, here in Portugal we have an old saying that roughly translated goes like donkey voices do not reach the sky
<elfy> I can understand the meaning behind that :)
<elfy> I'm just glad the forum has a language filter lol
 * slickymaster agrees
<elfy> time for lunch I think
<slickymaster> yeah, same over her
<slickymaster> good lunch everybody
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> morning pitti
<pitti> hey DanChapman
<smartboyhw> elfy, slickymaster I just finished dinner:P
<davmor2> morning pitti
<elfy> hi smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> elfy, you are hi-ing me again?
<smartboyhw> -.-
 * smartboyhw thought we just talked about the Beta 2 stuff
<elfy> wut?
<smartboyhw> <smartboyhw> elfy, technically, it is everyone "must":P (But not sure of Touch)
<smartboyhw> <elfy> :)
<smartboyhw> (That's after I finished dinner:P)
<elfy> oh ...
<elfy> didn't read the name - thought that was slickymaster lol
<smartboyhw> elfy, ha ha
<elfy> and it sort of made sense in that context too
<elfy> well I've not seen anything that says everyone must
<elfy> and why you're answering someone else's question I've no idea ;)
 * smartboyhw finds "must" double-quoted:)
<thomi> morning
<balloons> elfy, yes I woul dsay you are correct. Final beta is everyone :-)
<elfy> thanks balloons
<pitti> thomi: calling the phone, I think that might currently be easiest with umockdev, so that we can test through the real ofonod stack
<pitti> thomi: /usr/share/doc/umockdev/README.rst.gz explains how to do that
<pitti> thomi: eventually I think we should create an ofonod mock with dbusmock, which is more flexible; but that doesn't exist yet
<pitti> thomi: if that's a blocker, I can work on that
<thomi> pitti: would I need a sim card in the phone in order to use that?
<thomi> pitti: also, perhaps we should integrate this with autopilot
<thomi> somehow...
<pitti> thomi: you need a SIM card to do the recording; for replay you don't even need Android or a phone
<pitti> thomi: I'm still in the US, so I can't do a proper record here; can do one next week, or anyone else produces one; umockdev is in the archive and the steps are documented
<balloons> DanChapman, going to do a review of autopilot-gtk before the day sweeps me away
<thomi> pitti: so, when you replay it, I guess you're forced to replay *exactly* the same thing, right?
<pitti> thomi: yes, i. e. dial the same number
<thomi> pitti: so, for example, you'd want 1 recording of a call where the remote end hung up, one recording where you answered etc. etc.
<pitti> thomi: of course you can have/load different records for different scenarios
<thomi> right, so there's not a lot of flexibility about controlling that programmatically
<pitti> thomi: but I'm not even sure that we actually have that much control over that; rild abstracts a lot of that away
<pitti> thomi: as I said, for more flexibility, and if we are only concerned about UI testing, it would be better to mock ofonod
<thomi> I mean, how would that work in the scenario where I want to answer an incoming call? I push the "answer call" button, and the recording has to start replaying different events?
<thomi> ok
<thomi> that might be something to talk about
<pitti> that's harder to do, but you can then easily test corner cases
<pitti> thomi: you'd still umockdev-record ofonod, so in that case on replay ofonod would get the same answer back from rild and then emit its own dbus signals (I guess, I didn't try that case)
<elopio> good morning friends.
<cgoldberg> elopio, hola amigo
<elopio> cgoldberg: hola compadre.
<cgoldberg> thomi, found an AP bug that's causing the CI failure on my branch... question:  if I have a CI failure, and now I push a fix, will Jenkins automagically  re-run it, or do I have to trigger something after I push?
<elopio> cgoldberg: it will rerun it. But is faster if you go to the retrigger URL left on the bottom of the comment.
<cgoldberg> elopio, i saw that, but the url it gives doesn't resolve.. do I need to be on VPN or something? (it points to s-jenkins:8080)
<elopio> cgoldberg: yes, QA vpn.
<elopio> cgoldberg: my hard drive is dying, so I'm getting an SSD
<elopio> what would you recommend? Samsung, intel, kingston?
<thomi> cgoldberg: s-jenkins is a dumb alias for 10.97.2.10
<pitti> thomi: re-thinking your "obsolete package" problem: it sounds a bit weird why apt would know about newer versions of individual packages in the first place
<pitti> thomi: it seems we still run the daily apt-get update cronjobs on phones although we don't even support apt-get there?
<cgoldberg> elopio, i usually get whats on sale :)  but I've had good luck with samsung, crucial, and samsung
<cgoldberg> samsung, crucial, and Intel rather
<cgoldberg> elopio, what size SSD are you looking for?
<elopio> cgoldberg: a cheap one. 120GB sounds fine.
<cgoldberg> elopio, and most importantly.. do you have SATA3 in your machine?  if not, you can prob save a few bucks and get a SATA2 drive
<cgoldberg> elopio, I'm using this one now in my main machine:  http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-MZ-7PD128BW-SATAIII-Solid-State/dp/B009LI7CKI/
<cgoldberg> samsung 840 Pro (128 gb)
<cgoldberg> it's super fast and have had no probs
<elopio> cgoldberg: I have sata3
<cgoldberg> elopio, there is a newer version of mine.  this one looks really good and the price is right:  http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Electronics-EVO-Series-2-5-Inch-MZ-7TE120BW/dp/B00E3W15P0
<elopio> cgoldberg: that's the one I was looking at. $100 sounds perfect.
<DanChapman> balloons: awesome thanks :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, it's weird though I get errors running the tests
<DanChapman> balloons: what errors?
<balloons> DanChapman, 7 errors to be exact I'll have to go back and look quickly, but I assume it's error free for you
<balloons> you use the sandbox?
<DanChapman> no i havn't tried it yet
<DanChapman> Yeah it runs sweet for me.
<thomi> someone remind me: what's the magic invocation to get the current build number?
<thomi> getprop something.something.something?
<pitti> thomi: on phones?
<thomi> yeah
<pitti> thomi: cat /etc/media-info for classic, system-image-cli -i for readonly system images
<thomi> pitti: thanks!
<balloons> DanChapman, hmm.. Well I can give you the specific logs of what's failing, but I wonder why the difference
<balloons> I'm on saucy
<smartboyhw> what's up balloons, we are close to Beta 2!
<DanChapman> balloons: me too. let me just run them again
<balloons> DanChapman, I'll paste the log
<balloons> hey smartboyhw , yes yes we are close
<balloons> the release is very close now
<smartboyhw> balloons, time to move your world-known press effort to promote Beta 2 QA.
<balloons> DanChapman, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6128772/
<balloons> smartboyhw, yes, there is much to talk about
<DanChapman> balloons: your running the wrong tests. Thats the libap-gtk tests the emulator tests are in further in /tests/autopilot/emulators/tests
<DanChapman> balloons: did you find them? :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, yes.. thanks for noticing.. still the ap-gtk tests shouldn't be failing :-)
<balloons> Ok, so now for the more fun part, running commentary
<balloons> DanChapman, have you found the labels to be consistent across applications? You have selects against english text names spread about
<balloons> I take it it works out since something like say the file dialog is fairly well reused -- any issues with non-english locales?
<balloons> also, is logger.info the right level for some of these statements? perhaps they should be logger.debug?
<DanChapman> balloons: The selects against labels are only in the GtkFIleCHooserDialog I believe. I hadn't thought about non-english locale. :-S
<balloons> DanChapman, I left my comments in the review, since, well others will be using it
<DanChapman> and for logging Its the first time i have used it so wasn't sure on what levels should be what
<DanChapman> balloons: ok cool will go and look
<balloons> might consider a couple tweaks, but overall, it's a +1 from me
<DanChapman> balloons: great thanks. Well its a good start for it anyway. SO with logging, would the level mainly be .debug ? The py docs aren't to clear on when to use what
<balloons> DanChapman, I would consider it to be all on the debug level.. however, it gets interesting when logging a module
<elfy> DanChapman: this autopilot-gtk stuff going to be useful for us on xubuntu?
<DanChapman> balloons: Ok well i will change them around.
<DanChapman> elfy it should be useful for everyone. It makes writing tests alot easier :-)
<balloons> elfy, yes, it makes the process much sane
<balloons> *saner
<elfy> thanks both
<pitti> jibel: I've been poking arm retraces for a while now; I keep getting "wrong size gregset struct in core file" with gdb-multiarch on amd64 :(
<pitti> that used to work (for most crashes anyway), but it seems our toolchain has changed somehow
<pitti> I'll try that on a phone tomorrow (after lunch I'll have Plumber talks)
<pitti> there are still some missing ddebs, but it shouldn't be that broken
<balloons> ping thomi
<thomi> balloons: yo
<balloons> thomi, so I'll be to the point, though we can go deeper if needed. Calendar app tests have been failing for a long time, for unknown reasons. One of the tests seemed to hang for a long time. Turns out there was a big select_many that grabbed many things at once (it had a filter, but probably was client-side). Can we someone generate a message when people do things like this? A warning that you selected a huge amount of objects?
<thomi> balloons: what was the query?
<balloons> Increasing the performance would also be good, but a warning in the log would alert people invesigating things
<thomi> balloons: 1.4 (due to land in T) will help this a lot
<balloons> thomi,  labels = self.select_many("Label", text=title).. You know how many labels there are :-)
<thomi> yeah
<thomi> depending on what the title is, that may be much faster in 1.4
<balloons> it was a bit of a silent killer.. the fix was to limit it to a specific view.. in other words grab a child node first and look under that
 * elopio <- lunch
<thomi> yeah.
<thomi> balloons: I'm not sure how we could tell that the query is large before you execute it
<balloons> thomi, yes I'm perfectly ok with a warning saying hey, this query returned 500 objects
<balloons> it could be after the fact, it would just let those trying to figure out what the issues are do so more easily..
<thomi> ahh, I see - AFTER the query returned :)
<balloons> you can't save the test author from themselves in this case, but you can provide a helpful hint I think for those looking at what's wrong
<thomi> balloons: yeah, I think we can do that
<balloons> thomi, shall I file a bug?
<balloons> thomi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1227830
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227830 in Autopilot "Provide warning after returning large queries" [Undecided,New]
<cgoldberg> thomi... hey... is there anything specific for 13.10 release that needs to be done for any tools?  I'm looking for some work besides the automation of found bugs.  Anything for AutoPilot (or anything else)?   feel free to throw stuff my way
<thomi> cgoldberg: I remembered something yesterday... what was it. ummm...
<thomi> uhhh...
<thomi> I'll go make a coffee, hopefully that'll jog my memory
<thomi> I told jfunk, maybe he remembers?
<knome> balloons, hey :)
<balloons> knome, hello!
<knome> balloons, what's up?
<balloons> well, trying to finish off some things before a long weekend
<balloons> there's some cool stuff going on in QA, gotta share it all :-)
<knome> heh, trying to avoid the freeze fuzz?
<letozaf> balloons, hi
<balloons> yea, freeze smeeze
<balloons> :-p
<balloons> letozaf, buonasera
<letozaf> balloons, buonasera :D
<thomi> cgoldberg: there are certainly some bugs that would be good to fix. I can't remember what the thing from yesterday was
<balloons> how about yourself? Trying to think about and share the manual/automated story moving forward knome.
<cgoldberg> thomi, i'll check the bug list
<thomi> cgoldberg: want me to suggest a few?
<balloons> knome, basically trying to move manual testing forward to the exciting exploratory break it testing and out of the repetitious stuff :-)
<knome> balloons, have been quite hectic with getting last uploads in for the beta (and not all have landed yet), but it seems we're again making it!
<letozaf> balloons, I was trying to run  phablet-test-run -n ubuntu-clock-app on my device but I get a error: closed message :(
<cgoldberg> thomi, sure... if you can ping me a list of bug numbers, I'll triage and get on them for fixing
<balloons> letozaf, can you share what you got exactly? can you adb shell in ok?
<thomi> cgoldberg: there's this, which may end up being already fixed, but there's no test for it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1206805
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1206805 in Autopilot "Autopilot Eventually matcher gives an obscure message inside the Eventually matcher" [Critical,Confirmed]
<knome> balloons, do you think a blog article or something would help? if you had some questions thought out, could easily answer to them
<thomi> cgoldberg: but you should be able to mock out the dbus call that's in that stack trace and see what happens to wait_for
<letozaf> balloons, yes adb shell is ok
<balloons> knome, I've got a least one article in draft talking about it.. Trying to get it all out :-)
<cgoldberg> thomi, ok.. i'll write a test for it and fix up
<letozaf> balloons, after installing yesterday's software, I tried to run the ubuntu-clock-app with
<thomi> cgoldberg: awesome! maybe I'll remember what the other thing was :-/
<knome> balloons, we probably should sit down together some time and think about that, probably after b2 testsing
<knome> *testing too
<cgoldberg> hah.. let me know if you do
<letozaf> balloons, phablet-test-run -n ubuntu-clock-app
<letozaf> balloons, I just get two error: closed messages and the shell again
<letozaf> balloons, maybe I forgot to install something ?
<balloons> knome, yes, I would like us all to have a think about it. I'm just mentioning it to you so you can think about it. We have autopilot tests for ubiquity for many of the iso tests. We can probably re-think how we handle respins, particularly for non-impacting packages
<balloons> letozaf, ohh, lol
<balloons> don't adb sheel in first.. run it from your desktop :-)
<knome> balloons, would what you are saying be simply not updating the "build" on the iso tracker, but only in packages tracker
<letozaf> balloons, ahhhh! :P
<letozaf> balloons, thanks :P
<letozaf> balloons, :(     ImportError: No module named ubuntu-clock-app
<balloons> letozaf, that is the type of error you should see. It means you didn't install ubuntu-clock-app-autopilot on the device. Ohh, also watch the dashes '-'.. it should look like this: phablet-test-run -b ubuntu_clock_app
<letozaf> balloons, oh! I wrote ubuntu-clock-app :( anyway ubuntu-clock-app-autopilot was non installed on the device,  I will do it now
<balloons> yes, the module name uses underscores
<balloons> keeps you on your toes
<letozaf> balloons, yeah!
<jibel> pitti, thanks for looking into this. Tell me I can be of any help.
<letozaf> balloons, cool it's running ... the test :P
<thomi> elopio: I think I've fixed this bug, but I wonder if you could confirm for me please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1225026
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1225026 in Autopilot "It takes a lot of time from the application launch until autopilot can excercise it" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloons> letozaf, awesome.. So you got the hang of the device now?
<letozaf> balloons, "the hang of the device"  :)
<letozaf> balloons, I'm starting to figure out how things work
<letozaf> balloons, is there a way to be sure that I have the latest updates on the device, I mean I see  "version 56" under settings/updates but how do I know I have the last one ?
<balloons> letozaf, if there is no update available, you are running the latest :-)
<balloons> letozaf, https://plus.google.com/104307250302998042813/posts/f4viizsY2v5
<balloons> letozaf, sorry, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting#Which_build_am_I_running.3F
<letozaf> balloons, mmm Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20130916.3)
<letozaf> balloons, doesn't look like the last, shouldn't it be 20130918.1 ?
<balloons> letozaf, indeed.
<letozaf> balloons, I will try to update again
<balloons> if needed, you can phablet-flash ubuntu-system, and that will do that same thing, albeit it you'll have to download the full image
<letozaf> balloons, if updating from the device won't work I will  phablet-flash ubuntu-system
<letozaf> balloons, wow, no, it updated it's rebooting now! thought i hit a bug :P
<letozaf> balloons, this is weired, after reboot I have the same previous version
<thomi> cgoldberg: I wonder if you have the time to process a couple of AP code reviews?
<letozaf> balloons, could it be a bug or should I just  phablet-flash ubuntu-system
<thomi> cgoldberg: also, I notice you changes tox.ini to run the AP functional tests, but it doesn't really work very well, since the applications it launches still appear in the desktop, so I think we should revert that change
<WebbyIT> Hi all :) Hi letozaf, do you have 5 minutes for a query?
<letozaf> WebbyIT, hello!
<letozaf> WebbyIT, yes
<WebbyIT> thanks
<balloons> letozaf, what does adb shell cat /etc/media-info now?
<balloons> letozaf, ohh, why lookey there, hehe
<letozaf> balloons, Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20130916.3)
<balloons> letozaf, yea, it should have updated. did the phablet-flash download a new build?
<balloons> what did it say it was installing?
<balloons> can you do a system update?
<letozaf> I just got an orange button saying install and reboot
<letozaf> balloons, when I clicked it the device rebooted in recovery mode
<letozaf> balloons, so I chose just to reboot, if I choose install it asks me what to install, not sure if I had to select the .zip
<letozaf> balloons, file ... the name was
<balloons> letozaf, ohh no, let phablet-flash do it's thing
<balloons> you shouldn't need to touch the phone at all.. it'll do everything and when it's done it will boot into ubuntu
<balloons> letozaf,  did system-settings, updates not work for you however?
<balloons> it should
<letozaf> balloons, when I choose to update from system-settings updates, it askes me to install and reboot, just that it reboots in recovery, so I select just to reboot, ubuntu starts but the version is the old one
<balloons> letozaf, that all sounds correct. it will reboot into recovery and update itself, then reboot into ubuntu
<letozaf> balloons, well maybe my problem is that, when I first installed ubuntu touch, with the phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --no-backup
<letozaf> balloons, command the device rebooted but recovery did not launch, I just got the green android figure with a yellow triangle
<balloons> letozaf, well I'd say flash with phablet-flash ubuntu-system. then tomorrow when an update hits, do the update
<letozaf> balloons, yes I was also thinking to do a phablet-flash
<balloons> the update goes to a weird android looking screen with a progress bar along the bottom.. takes a bit, but then it reboots and your updated
<knome> you're
<letozaf> balloons, not for me
<balloons> knome, :-)
<letozaf> balloons, it reboots into recovery :(
<balloons> letozaf, k, well just reflash and see if the update works tomorrow.. if it doesn't, that's a bug, hah
<balloons> mine have actually worked well
<letozaf> balloons, ok I will do so
<elopio> thomi: yes, I'll give it a try.
<thomi> elopio: thanks
<letozaf> balloons, reflashing worked fine :)
<letozaf> balloons, let's see tomorrow that happens when I update
<balloons> :-)
<knome> hey slickymaster
<slickymaster> hi knome. Hope everything is fine with you
<knome> yep
<slickymaster> knome, I haven't forgot the Xubuntu Documentation translation, but I've been pretty busy with editing the upcoming 13.10 manual
<knome> slickymaster, no problem, we're not going to be able to use the docs translations this cycle anyway
<slickymaster> knome, yeah, I know. Documentation string freeze today
<knome> slickymaster, that's not the culprit :)
<knome> slickymaster, there is another freeze for translated strings anyway
<slickymaster> knome, didn't knew that
<slickymaster> knome, anyway as it seems that there's nothing besides that for me to help in the xubuntu team
<slickymaster> knome, I will try to finish it before the end of next month
<knome> slickymaster, no problem, take your time :)
<Noskcaj> slickymaster, " nothing besides that for me to help in the xubuntu team" ? test things, fix bugs, learn a coding language.
<Noskcaj> ;)
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, I spent my work days coding in Java and in SQL
<Noskcaj> Then if you ever run out of things to do, we've got a gint bug tracker
<Noskcaj> *giant
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, well I was thinking to take a plunge at wiki.documentation as they seem to need a few extras pair of hands
<Noskcaj> slickymaster, That would also be great
<Noskcaj> i need food, i'll be back later
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, like the French say: Bon appetit
<elopio> thomi: I'm fully updated with the autopilot/experimental ppa and the issue is still happening.
<slickymaster> cyu all tomorrow. good night
#ubuntu-quality 2013-09-20
<DanChapman> good morning all
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<DanChapman> elfy howdy :-)
<jibel> good morning
<slickymaster> morning all
<DanChapman> morning slickymaster :-)
<slickymaster> DanChapman: hi Dan, ;)
<slickymaster> elfy: ping
<davmor2> Morning all
<DanChapman> morning davmor2
<slickymaster> morning davmor2
 * DanChapman is well impressed with the autopilot sandbox :-)
<elfy> slickymaster: pong
<slickymaster> elfy: good morning. I was planning on taking a stab at Forum Wiki Team, but it seems that there's nothing going on in team, is it stalled?
<elfy> I think so - I've not had anything to do with it for a year
<slickymaster> but do you think it's worthwhile?
<hkker> hello
<hkker> i want to get involved in QA, but my computer is so old that it's processor doesn't support virtualizing 64bit systems in virtualbox
<hkker> is there any other way i can contribute?(32bit is way too slow in virtualbox, basically freezes my computer)
<hkker> like maybe test live cd-s
<DanChapman> hkker you can always run Saucy on your computer. were getting close to Beta now so its pretty stable and report any bugs you come across.
<slickymaster> elfy: but do you think it's worthwhile?
<elfy> well ... possibly if you can find a thread that could be wikified - not sure the team is worth resurrecting, the thread/wiki converter should still work
<hkker> DanChapman : fortunately i have two hard drives so i can even install it OR i can make a LVM partition using the live cd. which one is more preferred in QA? in my view it shouldn't make a difference
<slickymaster> elfy: I see. Well I won't waste much time on it, then. But if I do find one I'll do it then
<slickymaster> thanks
<elfy> welcome :)
<DanChapman> hkker:  Everyway you can think of is 'preffered'. It all has to be tested somehow. :-) You could also get involved with contributing tetcases if your computer is not up to it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases
<DanChapman> hkker: and here is an overview of some more stuff you can contribute to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview
<hkker> oh also, i have never ever tested anything so i might need some mentoring from someone who has the time
<hkker> but i'm more or less quite fast learner, i just need some guidance at first. as i have read from these pages you linked, there should be enough information for now.
<DanChapman> hkker, read those links also check out here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ to see how we record our testing. And just fire any questions you have in here and someone will be about to help
<hkker> thanks DanChapman
<DanChapman> hkker: your welcome :-)
<hkker> okay, ill do it later, i have a lecture
<hkker> funny enough, the courses name is "Operating systems" and we are using win8(which i hate for obvious reasons) and 13.04 ubuntu. i just love it so i want to contribute somehow :)
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> hey pitti o/
<jibel> Good morning pitti
<pitti> hey DanChapman, how are you?
<pitti> bonjour jibel, comment ça va ?
<jibel> pitti, ça va bien et toi? Comment se déroule plumbers?
<DanChapman> pitti, I'm good thanks and yourself?
<pitti> jibel: c'est bien, mais les derniers jours sont calmes
<pitti> jibel: most of the talks happened Mo - Wed, yesterday and today are mostly workgroups
<pitti> mais après deux semaines de conférences j'attends avec impatience à rentrer à maison
<jibel> pitti, I can imagine :) Do you know if there are any videos/slides of the  talks? I didn't find any online.
<pitti> jibel: they said they'll publish the videos etc. after the conf
<pitti> jibel: slides are downloadable from the schedule, and I guess people put them into other places together with the notes
<pitti> (I did so with umockdev)
<pitti> thomi: having fun with https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/1.3-fix-warning/+merge/186640 ?
<pitti> thomi: so is that now the first unit test which actually assumes having a running session bus?
<thomi> pitti: fun?
<pitti> thomi: i. e. which you need to run through dbus-launch --exit-with-session?
 * thomi is confused
<pitti> thomi: or should that be a functional test instead?
<thomi> pitti: ahhh, I hadn't actually seen that
<thomi> hmmmm
<pitti> thomi: fun> I thought the PS test rejected that like 5 times already
<thomi> I'll provide a fake instead I guess
<pitti> but that could have been on another MP
<thomi> yeah, first rejection
<thomi> ugh, too hard to fake. Will make it a functional test instead
<rvr> thomi: Trying to run an autopilot test on the phone "Tests running... Ran 1 test in 0.208s OK", so seems that it didn't run any
<rvr> thomi: Any tip?
<thomi> rvr: run with -v and see what test ids it's actually running
<rvr> 12:51:00.558 ERROR __init__:63 - Unity doesn't appear to be running, exiting.
<thomi> pitti: I wonder if you could do a quick review of this please? I just moved the test case: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/1.3-fix-warning/+merge/186640
<thomi> pitti: of, and if you could top-approve it when you're done, that would be awesome
<asac> hey
<asac> who is leading the avengers testing efforts if jfunk isnt on?
<thomi> asac: I don't think anyone is nominated. jfunk should be on about now though
<asac> ok i wait for a moment :)
<pitti> thomi: meeting now, but queueing
<thomi> elopio: ping?
<thomi> pitti: thanks
<pitti> thomi: ah, easy one, approved
<thomi> pitti: I wonder if you could do this as well? It's kind of urgent: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/1.3-fix-click-packages/+merge/186779
<thomi> my merging from 1.3 <-> trunk introduced a regression in click package support :-/
<thomi> top of my TODO list for 1.4 is to refactor that code so we can get it under test
<thomi> but for now, I want to get it fixed and released into saucy
<asac> mzanetti: ok so build 57 will go out as the regression seem to have happened in the latest we landed today. so next build is blocked
<asac> mzanetti: i commented on the bug
<asac> it seems reproducible against build 57 by first apt-get update
<asac> and then installing the unity8 autopilot
<mzanetti> ah... ok... didn't do the apt-get upgrade.
<mzanetti> that's why I couldn't reproduce so far
<asac> mzanetti: dont do an upgrade ... just apt-get update; apt-get install unity8-autopilot
<asac> mzanetti: thats enough
<asac> the dist-upgrade will bring you more stuff in and who knows what other funny behaviour you might be fighting first then
<asac> jfunk-otp: hi
<asac> jfunk-otp: importnat thing
<pitti> thomi: yep, queueing
<pitti> thomi: done
<thomi> pitti: thanks!
<elopio> good morning!
<elopio> thomi: pong.
<thomi> elopio: hey, sorry, I wanted some reviews, but I got pitti to process them
<thomi> elopio: wasnt' sure what time you started :)
<elopio> thomi: no problem.
<elopio> I almost always start at this time.
<thomi> I'll have to re-learn what that time is when I get home :)
<elopio> thomi: do you return today?
<thomi> elopio: I fly out tomorrow morning
<thomi> get home on Monday morning
<rvr> thomi: Do autopilot needs any kind of setup to run on the phone, besides su - phablet?
<rvr> Like setting dbus session
<thomi> rvr: don't think so, but you're probably better off using phablet-test-run, since (AFAIK) that's what the CI team uses, so any magic that's required would be encoded in that script
<mzanetti> asac: if you do a dist-upgrade. is the crash still there?
<thomi> rvr: and really you want 'sudo -i -u phablet'
<thomi> rvr: oh, sorry, I misread that - disregard
<thomi> it's early :)
<rvr> lol
<cgoldberg> thomi, quick MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~coreygoldberg/autopilot/change-tox-tests/+merge/186806
<thomi> cgoldberg: on it
<cgoldberg> thomi, I had to leave early yesterday.. do you still have AP reviews you need looked at?
<thomi> cgoldberg: when I run 'tox' I get lots of flake8 issues
<thomi> cgoldberg: I wonder if we should fix those in a separate MP
<cgoldberg> thomi, i was running into that.  it's running clean for me now though.  try `$ rm -rf .tox` and run again
<thomi> cgoldberg: since I just branched your branch, shouldn't it be clean to begin with?
<cgoldberg> yup true
<cgoldberg> hmm
<cgoldberg> thomi, strange.. i get no flake8 errors.  "flake8: commands succeeded"
<thomi> cgoldberg: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6132919/
<thomi> pitti: or elopio - easy review: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/fix-warnings/+merge/186639
<thomi> that's the trunk version of the last fix
<elopio> iahmad: I left a comment on your textfields branch.
<asac> mzanetti: yes its still there
<asac> mzanetti: check with ogra.
<elopio> thomi: I'm looking at your MP, but I don't understand it. I'll read some more code.
<thomi> elopio: pitti acked the first one - maybe just push it to his plate :)
<elopio> yes. I'll still try to understand what this part of the code does.
<elopio> thomi: and one PITA detail, according to pep257, the first sentence of a docstring should be just one line.
<thomi> elopio: I know, and we should fix that, but this MP isn't about that, and it does make it *more* compliant than it was :)
<elopio> thomi: agree.
<cgoldberg> thomi, ok.. i can reproduce the flake8 errors you see now..  want me to fix them in this branch, or in a future one?
<thomi> cgoldberg: I'm happy either way
<thomi> cgoldberg: if you'd rather do it in a separate MP let me know and I'll approve your current one now
<cgoldberg> thomi, umm.. I'll just push them in the same branch
<cgoldberg> so feel free to reject the MP :P
<thomi> nah, I'll just leave it un-approved
<thomi> makes you look better :)
<elopio> thomi: did you get my message about bug #1225026 still open?
<ubot5> bug 1225026 in Autopilot "It takes a lot of time from the application launch until autopilot can excercise it" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1225026
<thomi> elopio: nope
<elopio> thomi: I upgraded using the experimental ppa, and it happens the same.
<thomi> elopio: ahh, the experimental PPA is old, and needs to be deleted, sorry
<thomi> or actually, maybe I should just update the build recipies
<thomi> elopio: you need trunks
<thomi> elopio: *or* autopilot from saucy
<pitti> thomi: re
<elopio> thomi: ok, let me try.
<pitti> thomi: ah, LGTM; acking
<elopio> thomi: yes, it works now. I'll mark the bug as fixed.
<thomi> elopio: \o/
<pitti> cgoldberg: reviewed your branch
<elopio> thank you thomi.
<thomi> :)
<elopio> om26er: that was the bug that made the webbrowser tests to fail on my machine, in case you were wondering :)
<thomi> elopio: can you close the bug for me please?
<elopio> thomi: I marked it as fix released. Is that ok?
<thomi> elopio: yup, thansk
 * elopio goes out to feel the sunshine.
<elopio> bbs.
<cgoldberg> thomi, fixed all flake8 issues.. *all* were in docstrings/doctests
<thomi> heh
<thomi> does anyone know where I can find a list of all the indicators that should appear on the phone? It seems like today's build is missing bluetooth and messaging indicators, but I'd like to be able to confirm that before filing bugs
<thomi> iahmad: balloons ^^ ?
<davmor2> thomi: from what I understand messaging is a bug but bluetooth is dropped apparently
<thomi> davmor2: OK. thanks
<thomi> cgoldberg: your docstring changes to autopilot are incorrect I'm afraid
<thomi> cgoldberg: for example: 36	+        >>> from autopilot import press
<thomi> cgoldberg: that's not a correct import
<cgoldberg> thomi, ah.  i'll fix
 * elopio going for lunch.
<thomi> cgoldberg: did you get anywhere with this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1206805 if not, I'll look in to it now
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1206805 in Autopilot "Autopilot Eventually matcher gives an obscure message inside the Eventually matcher" [Critical,Confirmed]
<cgoldberg> thomi, not yet.. was gonna look at it this afternoon.  go ahead if you want :)
<thomi> cgoldberg: OK, I'm on it
<cgoldberg> thomi.. for those docstrings where I botched the import.. like: from autopilot import press.  what's proper way to import "press" for example
<thomi> cgoldberg: well, it's a method on the class
<thomi> cgoldberg: so I guess you'd need to show the entire process of creatingthe class, like:
<thomi> from autopilot.input import Mouse
<thomi> m = Mouse.create()
<thomi> m.press()
<thomi> for example
<cgoldberg> thomi, most of the doc doesn't use doctests anyways... I could leave them as documentation examples, and remove the ">>>" so flake8 doesn't complain.. and revert the imports I used
<cgoldberg> unless you want fuller examples in docstrings
<thomi> cgoldberg: Right, I think maybe the best way is to not make them docstrings, but make sure we still get syntax highlighting in the docs
<thomi> I bet you can't run them as doctests anyway
<rvr> Good weekend, everyone!
<cgoldberg> yea.. i can just put them as code snippets that sphinx will like (they mostly already are.. except for the ">>>")
<cgoldberg> ... and i hate doctests anyway :)
<jfunk-afk> balloons, we're talking about having a lightning talk next tuesday, is "Gating process" &/OR "Unity/SDK/Apps Integration Failures (and what we should do about them)" something you think anyone wouyld be interested in attending?
<jfunk> nm - will email
<thomi> hmmmm
<thomi> cgoldberg: agreed onn doctests being awful
<thomi> so I have confirmed this bug, but I'm not sure what the desired behavior should be
<thomi> if, in the middle of us processing an assertion the dbus backend dissapears (probably because the application is no longer running), what should we do?
<thomi> currently we raise ann unhandled dbus exceptiion
<thomi> we could raise a RuntimeError, but then we'd probably want to do that everywhere, which is a significant amount of finger-work
<thomi> I'm starting to think that this might be something to delay until 1.4
<thomi> cgoldberg: any thoughts?
<cgoldberg> 1 sec :)
<cgoldberg> thomi, im not sure I follow.  sounds like raising a dbus exception is the right thing, no?
<thomi> cgoldberg: well, yes, except it's not exactly obvious to the test author what went wrong
<thomi> I think changing it in some places only is probably worse than not changing it at all
<thomi> better to be consistent.. for 1.3 anyway
<cgoldberg> sounds reasonable
<cgoldberg> thomi, btw, I re-pushed my branch.. ditched the doctests and bad imports and just made them code samples
<cgoldberg> pitti, i also made a change on that branch so you can pass a test arg to tox.  "$ tox -- autopilot.tests.unit"
<thomi> cgoldberg: ok, reviewing now
<cgoldberg> and "tox" alone to run them all
<thomi> I still think we should just run the unit tests by default, but I'll defer to pitti's better judgment
<thomi> approving now
<thomi> approved
<cgoldberg> ta
<pitti> thomi: not necessarily better, we just seem to disagree on that; but it's not a dealbreaker either way
<thomi> pitti: yeah, it's no biggie :)
<pitti> cgoldberg: anyway, thanks for the adjustments, it's really nice now as you can do both (or just single tests)
<cgoldberg> np
<elopio> om26er: I'm back. Do you still need help with the set up?
<om26er> elopio, I'll work on that tomorrow, I am stuck in other stuff today :/
<om26er> well Monday ofcourse
<elopio> om26er: ok.
<om26er> Its been a looong week.
#ubuntu-quality 2013-09-21
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<DanChapman> afternoon elfy :-) how are you?
<elfy> chilled :)
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, heyas, I'm threatened with approaching typhoon;)
<elfy> always dramatic ;)
<DanChapman> elfy me too. Well trying anyways! my youngest has discovered tickling feet is apparently funny.
<elfy> ha ha ha
<elfy> I spent an hour this morning not baking a cake with the eldest daughter ...
<smartboyhw> elfy, not?
<DanChapman> smartboyhw: heya :-)
<elfy> smartboyhw: yep - do you not start doing things and then your parents end up doing it for you?
<DanChapman> elfy, lol
<elfy> DanChapman: probably understood me :)
<smartboyhw> elfy, sometimes, not much though
<elfy> there you go - I spent an hour this morning not baking a cake :)
<smartboyhw> heh heh heh
<elfy> and she's 21 ...
<smartboyhw> elfy, I think that is really common in Hong Kong;)
<elfy> smartboyhw: I think it's really common in any house with a kid and a parent :)
<smartboyhw> elfy, :)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-09-22
<DanChapman> morning all
<Noskcaj> hey DanChapman
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I seriously need a talk with you via PM.
<Noskcaj> gulp
<melodie> hello
<Noskcaj> balloons, They know who you are http://www.pcauthority.com.au/News/357875,ubuntu-smartphone-os-coming-17-october.aspx
#ubuntu-quality 2014-09-15
<jean_michel> hello everybody i am a new comer
<jean_michel> i have a lenovo ideapad A10
<Nothing_Much> jean_michel: howdy!
<thomi> Hello jean_michel - welcomet o #ubuntu-quality
<thomi> Today is usually pretty slow, since it's Sunday for USA
<jean_michel> here it is monday :)
<jean_michel> in philippines
<jean_michel> i have also a geeksphone revolution
<jean_michel> it is a X86 smatrphone
<Nothing_Much> whoa, what OS does it use?
<jean_michel> android i have try firefox os but i am not satisfy
<jean_michel> satisfied
<jean_michel> they tell it is a dualboot machine but it is not the truth
<Nothing_Much> jean_michel: it's probably because of PowerVR graphics?
<jean_michel>  i dont understand Nothing the relation between my last sentence and your observation
<jean_michel> i am most a teamspeak user than IRC :)
<Nothing_Much> jean_michel: does it use PowerVR graphics? because that would explain why it can't dual boot Android + another distro
<Nothing_Much> and yeah, I like voice chatting over text tbh
<jean_michel> luciano.escola.fr
<jean_michel> pass luvallorbe
<Nothing_Much> well, I can't speak languages other than English
<jean_michel> my connection is very weak
<jean_michel> good night
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<dkessel> morning pitti :)
<knome_> balloons, so... when do you plan fixing the tracker?
<balloons> knome, I spent a little time setting things up this weekend, so it's time to test out the changes today. I hope the dev env works
<elfy> hi balloons
<balloons> howdy
<elfy> knome made me file another website bug balloons - sorry :(
<balloons> elfy, no reason to be sorry :-) it needs fixed
<elfy> :)
<balloons> monday's are crazy busy, so I hope I can have some time to actually play this
<elfy> this isn't so much a fix as a 'woo - this would be good' thing
<elfy> well
<elfy> I'll be upset if the tracker's still all over the place next Monday given it's final beta week :)
<balloons> has to be fixed by then or more than you will be complaining :-)
<balloons> that said, I like some of the changes.. No more toggling the testcase for instance
<elfy> yea ;)
<elfy> well personally I absolutely hate that
<elfy> I spend time looking at the results - so I'm constantly having to page down
<elfy> do that 10 times each time you check what's going on and you soon get fed up with that
<knome> :P
<elfy> silly idea
<knome> humph, i need to burn a CD
<knome> i wonder if i still remember how to do that
<elfy> I bet that idea didn't come from someone who looks at those pages a lot
<elfy> knome: I'd have to do more than remember - burner in this machine is just keeping the dust out :)
<knome> pretty much the same...
<elfy> :)
<elfy> mine's actually not even plugged into anything :)
<knome> and, well, to rip audio cd's
<knome> i've been thinking of an external drive
<knome> i don't have an optical drive on my laptop, but sometimes that would be a slight convenience
<knome> and if the external drive would be BD... even better :)
<knome> (no, i don't need a burning BD, just the read-capability)
<knome> let's see what kind of files i have on this CD-RW/if it still works
<knome> hmm
<knome> looks like a game
<elfy> lol
<knome> ok, overburn
<knome> hmm, the "blank media" icon is missing from xfburn
<knome> hah
<knome> i wonder what the difference between the speeds "16" and "16" are
<knome> or "24" and "24"
<knome> especially since the estimated speed is about 4...
<knome> ooh, gets faster now!
<knome> almost 8!
<knome> external blu-ray drive would be 72 euros minus taxes...
<balloons> elfy, REALLY? REALLY? lol, you liked the toggle? I think you may be the only one
<elfy> well I didn't actually like that either - I clicked the link so it opened in a different tab ;)
<balloons> elfy, to be fair I liked it, but it caused endless confusion for folks
<balloons> one chronic issue of the tracker is the date entry pages double as the result viewer pages
<elfy> don't doubt that at all
<knome> there are many issues with the tracker...
<knome> if it was better integrated with launchpad, it would be easier to dig up info from outside the tracker
<elfy> the trouble is who do we make it easier for people who look at it once or those who look lots
<balloons> ok, I got 15 mins.. Let's see if the dev env will come up
<elfy> balloons: did it?
<balloons> nope
<elfy> oh dear
<erikkk> hello
<erikkk> there is any IRC chat by default in ubuntu?
#ubuntu-quality 2014-09-16
<pitti> Good morning
<elopio_> good morning.
<balloons> buenos dias elopio_
<elopio_> Hola balloons.
<elfy> balloons: hi - what's the status of fixing the tracker?
<balloons> elfy, still working on dev environment.
<elfy> is it getting there?
<balloons> elfy, I was referred to an outdated guide, so that's next to try
<elfy> lol
<elfy> I can't understand why the changes weren't tested first :)
<knome> i guess that's half my fault, but seriously, balloons..
<knome> it isn't even hard to comment out the changes for now :)
<elfy> comment out the testcase always has to be there - especially when it's a thousand yards long
<elfy> that is seriously doing my head in :|
<knome> heh
<elfy> don't actually find it very amusing
<knome> me neither.
<balloons> knome, at this point I'm happy to just push the fixes
<balloons> I'm trying to put up something that is repeatable
<balloons> so it's somewhat my fault, that and my early weekdays are mostly spoken for with meeting
<knome> :)
<balloons> elfy.. bah you left forestpiskie
<balloons> well knome you can have a look at least: http://162.213.35.125
<knome> You are currently on an invalid subdomain. Please go to a valid testing tracker instance.  :P
<balloons> :-) working on fixing that
<knome> well, good luck.
<knome> i told you setting up a test domain would not be easy
<balloons> knome, it's up: http://162.213.35.125/qatracker
<elfy> balloons: I see that - though I don't see any differences
<balloons> elfy, I applied knome's changes, but I agree, I'm not seeing anything different
<elfy> mind you there are no bugs so ...
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> the bugs are still just icons
<balloons> elfy, yea, no script running to update them
<elfy> all I can see that's different to before you both broke it last week is that everyone is forced to read the testcase even if they don't want to
<elfy> balloons: I think you misunderstand my icon comment - afaik one of the changes was to actually list bugs so it's useful
<balloons> elfy, ahh yes you are right
<balloons> I'll have to figure out how to make bugs show so you can test that
<elfy> unless the knome changes are just the old waiting ones and not the new ones yet
<elfy> those bugs don't have anyone assigned to them
<balloons> ugh, you didn't login :-)
<balloons> so anyways, tomorrow when he's about again we should be able to play around enough to fix things
<elfy> k
<balloons> yea, site looks pretty close to the real thing.. I'm gonna say it's good enough to play with
<balloons> elfy, ohh let me try one fun thing.. I'll rollback the site to old prod
<knome> elfy, they are just the old waiting ;]
<elfy> knome: guessed so :)
<knome> balloons, either i'm completely blind, or jquery simply isn't loaded
#ubuntu-quality 2014-09-17
<pitti> Good morning
<dkessel> morning pitti. i read your post about the new autopkgtest version. effortless support for perl and ruby packages sounds pretty great. good work ;)
<pitti> hey dkessel ; thanks :)
<numand> Hi, I want to help QA team as an tester. I upgraded to 14.10 from 14.04 and want to run a laptop/hardware test but it seems that there is not a laptop/hardware test for 14.10 in http://laptop.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/307/builds
<numand> Is there something I missed?
<balloons> hello numand
<gQuigs> how would I mark this bug also affect "14.04", (and then I would mark the main task as fixed released) and triaged on 14.04
<gQuigs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1359304
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1359304 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "draw can't start if impress is removed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * balloons looks
<balloons> gQuigs, try pinging on #ubuntu-bugs
<gQuigs> balloons: thanks
<balloons> I'm with you, I'm not seeing it
<balloons> elfy, tracker fixes have landed
<balloons> go break it if you can
<elfy> balloons: I thought the mouseover fail was one of the fixes? http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-170914-171445.php
<balloons> knome, did make some changes; not sure
<balloons> elfy, you can drag and drop bugs onto the form now
<elfy> that'll be useful when the bugs if the bugs are in some sort of order - with them just being bug icons you have to mouseover - which is ok if there are 3 or 4 - http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/315/builds/79345/testcases/1303/results
<elfy> would you want to even try to see if a bug you're seeing during testing is one of those ;)
<elfy> ummm
<elfy> Error message
<elfy> Invalid bug list, bug numbers must be made of digits and separate by commas.
<elfy> drag and drop and it takes the whole thing http://blah - needs to be just the number
<elfy> sorry balloons - but you did ask me to break it if I could :)
<elfy> nice idea though
<balloons> elfy, argh..it works on the dev version
<elfy> sorry :(
<balloons> elopio, thanks for the uitk bugs about flickables on calendar!
<elopio> balloons: any ideas about how to tell if we are swiping on the wrong flickable?
<balloons> elopio, my brain is so scattered this week.. ;-) So many things in-progress again. Anyways, I'm sure we can workaround the issues you pinpointed. There's a new new event UI design coming for calendar
<elfy> balloons: just noticed a thing, don't know if it's a fix or not, but if you go to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/testers - the date filter actually works there :)
<om26er> elopio, Hi!
<elopio> om26er: hello
<om26er> elopio, regarding dashboard, do you think I should look at 'Running' test build or only look at those that have published all results ?
<elopio> om26er: you can get some information out of the running ones, but it's not always complete.
<elopio> if the test suite is synching, you won't get the full logs and artifacts. But if you can reproduce it on your phone, then it's useful.
<om26er> elopio, right I get that. What I had initially in mind was that is it good practice to start working on build before *all* its results are published
<om26er> ?
<elopio> om26er: it would be better to wait for a complete run. But as it is now, we don't have any, so it's ok to look at the incomplete ones.
<elopio> do a quick run on your phone, see if you can reproduce it and gather information locally. If you can't, then leave it for a future run that might give you better info about how to reproduce it.
#ubuntu-quality 2014-09-18
<Nothing_Much> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/2gpsm2/ubuntuphone_mailing_list_hardware_testing_for_the/ I had to post that on reddit :D
<Patrickdk> how do I locate supported hardware?
<Nothing_Much> Patrickdk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<pitti> Good morning
<ianorlin> hmm what should I report bugs against for screen brightness keys not working on an hp laptop when they were before ?
<cgoldberg> ianorlin, enter it in the Launchpad bug tracker, under Ubuntu:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<cgoldberg> not sure exactly what to tag it, but be as descriptive as possible
<cgoldberg> might be a Unity issue.. might a be kernel issue... not really sure
<ianorlin> I am currently using lxde though
<ianorlin> I could also see if it works in unity but might try in a live session for that but don't want to download a whole iso on hopsital wifi
<cgoldberg> ianorlin, then file against lxde or lubuntu
<balloons> bunosera Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, buonasera. come va ?
<balloons> occupato ma bene. e tu?
<Letozaf_> balloons, bene :-) your Italian is great!
<balloons> Letozaf_, lol! that's almost my entire vocab right there
<balloons> just what I've learned from you :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, just one question on filemanager app: tests are not failing on the Desktop as it does not have any "PIN code" or "Password" extra authentication so I will have to run the tests on a device to see the failures and fix them
<balloons> Letozaf_, well, you simply need to get filemanager to launch on the device with the new argument so it doesn't prompt for a pin
<balloons> and yes, it doesn't prompt on the desktop
<balloons> from there, we can add tests to also make sure it does prompt, but we'll start with the simple case
<balloons> make sense?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes ok everything is clear now
<balloons> Letozaf_, looks like he set it up as --forceAuth false
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I saw that thanks (this time  I did :P )
#ubuntu-quality 2014-09-19
<pitti> Good morning
<lool> hey folks, this is about touch rtm landing 13
<lool> I've updated the test plan cell in spreadsheet to point at more specific instructions
<lool> would someone be around to give it another try? it should be relatively quick
<lool> brendand: 11:22 < lool> hey folks, this is about touch rtm landing 13
<elfy> balloons_: dailies are really hating on vbox at least this cycle - bug 1371651
<ubot5> bug 1371651 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Daily does not boot into graphical interface after installation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371651
<balloons_> :-(
<elfy> yea
<elfy> I'm just sorting a stick - will try a hardware install
<elfy> balloons_: hardware install works
<balloons_> elfy, that's good.. monday would be quite the mess if not.. still I wonder why we're not getting good boots
<elfy> no idea atn
<elfy> at least one hardware installs - just checking the other
<elfy> balloons_: that said a LOT of people test with virtual machines
<balloons_> no good
<elfy> balloons_: no good? no good testing it on vm's or no good that it might be like it on monday still?
<balloons_> elfy, monday testing :-)
<elfy> good :p
<elfy> balloons_: well xubuntu and ubuntu both the same - hardware works/vbox doesn't
<knome> elfy, at all?
<elfy> installs - fails to boot
<knome> right
<knome> not even a TTY trick fixes it now?
<elfy> possibly - it's not the same as last time
<knome> aha
<elfy> startx starts xfce
<elfy> so that might be ok for ubuntu
<elfy> but I only really tested ubuntu to make sure it was a global thing and not something we'd need to worry about ;)
<knome> mhm
<elfy> it doesn't though
<elfy> get empty desktop with a dodgy looking X cursor :)
<knome> with ubuntu?
<balloons> what a week! you guys happy it's friday?
<ianorlin> also I just did a test for lubuntu and it doesn't boot but it doesn't get stuck at speech dispatcher because it is not in there it looks like it gets stuck at logind but am not sure if this is same bug
<balloons> ianorlin, mm.. I suspect as such
<balloons> the underlying issue is something common
<balloons> perhaps lightdm again
<elfy> service lightdm restart works - sort of - drops the one I'm interested in to an xfce desktop
<knome> balloons, if only friday meant that there's no more work to be done this week ;)
<balloons> lol.. that hasn't been true like.. ever
<elfy> or xubuntu with the wrong wallpaper
<balloons> elfy, so you can get a desktop to appear? I though ohh
 * balloons reads
<balloons> elfy, so on boot.. is lightdm running? does it run if you start it>
<elfy> just tried it balloons
<elfy> like 30 seconds ago :p
<ianorlin> it does on lubuntu
 * balloons hands knome a django book for weekend reading
<balloons> ^^ pleasant sunday read
 * balloons ducks
<elfy> balloons: lightdm status is stop/waiting
<ianorlin> I started lightdm it started but then got to black screen with a cursor
<balloons> ok, so sounds like that is the right direction to narrow done
<elfy> just booting the ubuntu one - can't see it being different though
<ianorlin> and then eventually loads
<elfy> and it's not different for that
<elfy> balloons: shall I change bug to lightdm ?
<elfy> guessing so
<ianorlin> I have noticed something wierd in the dmesg after boot which I pasted to
<ianorlin> https://gist.github.com/511160d32e8b2a40509d
<ianorlin> hmm said plymouth exited with status 1
<elfy> don't see that here
<ianorlin> that is in dmesg
<elfy> yep I read that - don't see it in my not booting vm
<ianorlin> what do you see in dmesg?
<elfy> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8382425/
#ubuntu-quality 2014-09-20
<Nothing_Much> mesa 10.3 on ubuntu 14.10? :D
<stefo> može li mi iko pomoći
<stefo> ne znam engleski a i nisam nekakav stručnjak za kompjutere
<stefo> svaka pomoć je dobrodošla
<Nothing_Much> I hope somebody knows that language >.>
<Patrickdk> "can you give me any help;  I do not know English and I'm not some kind of computer expert;  any help is welcome"
<Patrickdk> google claims it's bosnian
<Patrickdk> think he is in the wrong channel
<Patrickdk> or was
<Nothing_Much> Patrickdk: Oh was that the guy who spoke in another language?
<Nothing_Much> When should we submit XMir bug reports or expect them to be fixed? Last I was told it wasn't as high of a priority until the 15.04 - 16.04 cycle
#ubuntu-quality 2014-09-21
<Artemgy> Hi I'm a QA noob and would like some advice about dealing with issues in Beta testing on Lubuntu
<Artemgy> The ISO install went fine, but in use I am experiencing lock-ups with Xorg
<Artemgy> where the mouse freezes for upto a minute
<Artemgy> and when the system responds again finally lxtask shows Xorg at over 100% cpu
<Artemgy> as there is no actual 'crash' I can't just use the "submit issue report"
<Artemgy> and googling has not turned up specific related problems from which I can try to use the workarounds
<Artemgy> SO ... what is the normal approach for reporting issues where there is no crash dump / report?
<knome> Artemgy, ubuntu-bug packagename
<knome> and then just explain the situation
<knome> developers can then ask for more, appropriate, information if they need it
<Artemgy> cool - sounds simple I'll give that a whirl
<Artemgy> thanks knome!
<knome> np
#ubuntu-quality 2015-09-14
<balloons> poor testdrive stuck in a gtk2 world
<flocculant> could be worse, could be tesdrivealada ...
<DanChapman> :-)
<flocculant> hi DanChapman :)
<DanChapman> hey flocculant
<nuclearbob> DanChapman: I'm getting an error when trying to run the lvm test: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12408554/ I'm taking a look, but if you have any ideas, let me know
<nuclearbob> DanChapman: I may be invoking the test case incorrectly. I'm looking at that further
<DanChapman> nuclearbob: yeah it looks like it maybe being invoked from the wrong directory?? the module import is correct though "ubiquity_autopilot_tests.tests.test_nonenglish_lvm" is correct
<DanChapman> nuclearbob: make sure your in /ubiquity/autopilot
<nuclearbob> DanChapman: I'm in there. My command line is: ./ubiquity-autopilot-runner/run-ubiquity-test -T testrunner.cfg --sdl -s ~/iso/ubuntu/wily-desktop-amd64.iso  -t unittest.loader.ModuleImportFailure.ubiquity_autopilot_tests.tests.test_english_lvm
<nuclearbob> er
<nuclearbob> hey, I can see the problem with that right now
<nuclearbob> I just used what autopilot.list gave me
<DanChapman> :-D yeah you need to drop the unittest.loader.ModuleImportFailure.
<nuclearbob> and I'll make sure autopilot is updated and see if I need to file a bug there
<flocculant> nuclearbob: you had any luck with a flavour image at all?
<nuclearbob> flocculant: that's next after I get the main changes landed
<nuclearbob> but I suppose I may as well start downloading some so they'll be ready
<flocculant> xubuntu is obviously the easiest one to get :D
<nuclearbob> flocculant: oh good, that's the one I started getting :)
<nuclearbob> DanChapman: problem resolved if I invoke things correctly
<flocculant> nuclearbob: \o/
<flocculant> ha ha
<flocculant> iirc it's only studio which is silly size
<nuclearbob> flocculant: the test I ran on xubuntu looks good
<flocculant> \o/
<flocculant> though I assume it failed - there's an issue currently with images
<sak> So, I am setting up a new GPG key to be registered on launchpad. This key will be used to sign the code-of-conduct. I did have a key registered but when trying to sign the file, I was getting a "secret key not found" error in the terminal. Reading through the opengpg key instructions, my system could not find any keys registered, local or on a server. I started fresh. Do I have to wait 30mins for my new gpg key to be register
<sak> ed on launchpad?
<davmor2> sak: possibly
<sak> Ok. The waiting game begins. I will wait until this key is on file before I use bzr
<DanChapman> nuclearbob: \o/ awesome! I still need to test edubuntu that has a couple of additional pages during the install, and it has a special partition config for the custom_install tests so need to check that works as well
<balloons> sak, ahh yes, changing keys is fun!
<flocculant> that'll be some really bizarre version of fun :p
<sak> lol balloons,
<balloons> I went through the same thing with ssh keys
<balloons> and then transfering them securely between machines, or making new ones, etc
<balloons> new installs wipe the old keys
<sak> fun will be getting everything working and breaking it again right ballons?
<balloons> I enjoy making things work again instead of breaking :-)
<sak> How long does it take for launchpad to send an email with instruction to complete the gpg key registration?
<flocculant> depends on whether people fed the hamster running the power generating wheel
<flocculant> usually quite quick iirc - check spam etc
<sak> Nothing yet
<balloons> sak, still waiting?
<balloons> what's your lp id?
<sak> saqman2060
<balloons> sak, what does https://launchpad.net/~/+editpgpkeys show for you?
<balloons> I ask, because I see no keys for you. LP should email you pretty quick about signing and returning the mail. You did that?
<balloons> If so, I would expect to see a key there
<sak> checking now
<sak> yeah, the only key that I see there is the deactivated one
<dkessel> balloons: what's the status on the jenkins server for the auto image tests? who was going to set the server up?
<flocculant> dkessel: max apparently https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-quality/2015-August/006106.html
<balloons> dkessel, yep, that's correct. Max, aka nuclearbob
<balloons> if you've been seeing the conversation in IRC, he's close to replicating things looks like. I've anxiously awaiting success
<dkessel> ah, great! no, i haven't been able to follow really due to connectivity and still lots of stuff to do after moving
<sak> Ok, I am heading to work. Will continue this later
<nuclearbob> balloons, dkessel, flocculant: I
<nuclearbob> 've gotten some good manual runs with flavors today. I'm working to get DanChapman's branches landed and looking at the automated jenkins job creation in the branch to try to get that running here
<flocculant> nuclearbob: that's awesome news :)
<flocculant> balloons: not sure if I'm reading this right ... http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/wily/desktop/amd64/20150914/13881/
<flocculant> if that includes booting the image - why is it not showing fail?
<balloons> which one?
<flocculant> reason for the comment is that currently images fail to get to desktop
<balloons> those are all preseeds
<flocculant> oh ok :)
<balloons> :-)
<flocculant> basically nuclearbob said earlier he was getting things to work - but currently images are fubar
<flocculant> so ...
<flocculant> wondering if the test is actually what we want
<flocculant> <nuclearbob> flocculant: the test I ran on xubuntu looks good
<flocculant> but boot the current daily and apport starts :)
<nuclearbob> flocculant: hmm. My xubuntu test should have been on the current daily. We
<nuclearbob> 're also looking at getting post-install smoke testing running regularly again
<flocculant> that's good news :)
<flocculant> nuclearbob: it's not just X that doesn't boot without apport whining - Ubuntu is the same
<flocculant> so if you're getting green lights - then something is awry somewhere :(
<nuclearbob> flocculant: I'll make sure I've got the latest ubuntu image and run again
<flocculant> nuclearbob: as long as it's an image from the last day or so - it should fail
<nuclearbob> flocculant: it should be up to date, but it could have been a few days old. I'm running with the new one now
<nuclearbob> flocculant: I don't see any errors when I run a ubiquity test on today's ubuntu image with md5sum 93238d6e2efe15f662dd86538b913c00
<balloons> flocculant, what's not working for you on today's image?
<flocculant> nuclearbob: same image
<flocculant> balloons: 2 ticks
<flocculant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1495017
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1495017 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with permission error on NetworkManager GetDevices() call" [Medium,Confirmed]
<flocculant> that's what they all show
<flocculant> or at least - xubuntu/gnome/lubuntu and ubuntu do
<flocculant> not looked at any others
<flocculant> my concern here is that - out in the real world there is an issue which stops them booting properly
<nuclearbob> flocculant: I guess I'm not using the ubiquity trunk, that might be a difference. I can try that, but the tests will fail on that at present
<balloons> I believe the difference here is that we go in via the live session
<balloons> which works according to the bug
<flocculant> balloons: they do - once you've ignored apport and then clicked continue
<flocculant> all I'm getting it is that out in the world images fail
<flocculant> the autotest passes
<flocculant> nuclearbob: not sure what's going on - but it might be worth keeping an image known to fail around just to prove later
<nuclearbob> flocculant: yeah, that seems like a good idea if you've got one
<flocculant> I can keep some here for sure
<flocculant> balloons: mmm - I see what you mean :|
<flocculant> this is an issue
<flocculant> I can get to desktop live
<flocculant> hit install and it fails
<flocculant> so it STILL fails - just a bit later :)
<balloons> we don't invoke the desktop launcher
<balloons> which might come into play here
<flocculant> yea
<knome> though aiui, we don't even launch any desktop with xubuntu any more
<knome> we just run feh to draw the wallpaper
<balloons> we can't complete replicate things, hence the need for humans :-)
<balloons> but yes, I like the idea of trying to replicate the breakage
<knome> if that change has landed already, that is
<flocculant> balloons: the thing is though - rarely do people hit a key when the image boots
<flocculant> they get to the try/install thing and choose
<flocculant> and it is failing there
<flocculant> balloons: I understand that - but should we not at least test that install is possible?
<flocculant> knome: not yet we don't
<flocculant> pretty sure we're waiting for ubiquity changes
<knome> aha
<knome> ok
<knome> for some reason i got the impression that this was done... but ok :)
<knome> maybe that changes things again, who knows
<flocculant> balloons: so what exactly does this test test currently - just that the image starts?
 * DanChapman reads scrollback to catch up
<flocculant> if only I'd taken the chance to get coding training and a job for free in 1980 - unfortunately £5k redundancy was more fun at 21 :D
<knome> lol
<flocculant> DanChapman: there's not much actually - can tell you in 2 lines :)
<DanChapman> flocculant: a bit old but here's a video of one of the tests running
<DanChapman> https://vimeo.com/95295326
<flocculant> DanChapman: ok
<flocculant> so that *should* fail today
<flocculant> only need to see the start :p
<flocculant> now I'm even more confused as to what these tests do - if they do as the vid suggests then they should definitely be failing
 * balloons catches up again
<balloons> flocculant, hmmm. So it should crash on start yes?
<flocculant> yep
<balloons> so yes, the preseed tests wouldn't show this. The AP tests I agree should. However, as I said we don't invoke things the exact same way as a user does
<balloons> I'm guessing since it's a permissions thing, and the listed workaround using sudo is present, that's why we aren't seeing it
<balloons> if i remember correctly, we are running as root
<DanChapman> Yeah it runs as root, it basically does "sudo dbus_launch ubiquity --autopilot" and the test picks up the exported session bus address to hook on to
<flocculant> mmm
<flocculant> trying to see a positive here - help me out :)
<balloons> flocculant, this specific bug wouldn't be caught by the tests. But in general I think most bugs will
<flocculant> that's helping :)
<balloons> this specific bug wasn't caught because it is a permissions thing -- when you are root, you get to own everything.
<flocculant> I understand that we're never going to catch everything with these tests
<flocculant> yep
<balloons> right. But I still think it's valid to look at each bug we don't catch and consider ways to include it
<flocculant> ok - that's positive
<flocculant> balloons: basically I knew there was an issue, so when I was seeing 'this is all good' thought it best to say something now
<flocculant> rather than in a week - oh yea - I saw that ...
<balloons> definitely
<balloons> something to bring up each time a discrepancy occurs
<flocculant> yep
<flocculant> I'll leave you in peace for a while now :)
<knome> balloons, hoi?
#ubuntu-quality 2015-09-15
<balloons> Oi knome?
<knome> just wanted to brag about the new features at http://tracker.xubuntu.org/#tab-details
<balloons> I see hehe. You did that with what again?
<knome> just php, js and jquery
<knome> no external jquery libs
<knome> flocculant, now you can also filter by multiple assignees/blueprints
<flocculant> oh boo
<flocculant> was expecting something about autotests with a ping in here :p
<sak> Does ubuntu-unity use the lightdm display manager which is know as the login greeter?
<flocculant> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20150915/wily-desktop-amd64.manifest
<sak> flocculant are you responding to me?
<flocculant> yea - check the manifest for ubuntu
<sak> Yup, it is
<balloons> ping DalekSec
<balloons> bah, sorry..
<balloons> ping DanChapman
<knome> hahah.
<DanChapman> balloons: pong
<sak> Most of the bugs that I have submitted on launchpad have not been looked at yet. These bugs go back to 15.04. I changed their status to incomplete. Yet, how do I know I am submitting bugs correctly if no one comments on them?
<balloons> you changed there status to incomplete?
<flocculant> hard to know the answer to that
<flocculant> why did you change status?
<balloons> if it's set to incomplete it's not going to be looked at; that incdicates something for the reporter to do
<flocculant> ninja'd ... should learn to touchtype ...
 * balloons keeps on with modified hunt and peck
<flocculant> sak: well - second one I looked at - talks about a testcase, but is reported against shotwell
<flocculant> so - is it a bug with shotwell or testcase?
<flocculant> if it's testcase then the affects needs to change
<flocculant> That's quite common - people report against testcase when it should be package foo and vice versa :)
<flocculant> The only way to get further with New bugs is at least get someone to try and confirm it
<flocculant> and finally - however much any of us would like all bugs to be looked at - it's not likely if only 1 person ever sees it
<flocculant> sak: also by marking them as incomplete - if nothing happens within 60 days they'll expire :)
<balloons> right.. marking them anything but new means it's been looked at
<balloons> so really as the bug submitter, you shouldn't be setting status unless you are also working it
<sak> I changed their status because they are old and not sure if they constitute as bugs
<sak> flocculant, that bug is with the testcase
<sak> understood ballons. If I am clear on this, a bug must be filed against the right package, more than one person must be experiencing the effect, and someone else has to take a look at it. Am I right so far
<flocculant> it helps
<flocculant> with testcases - report them with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+filebug
<sak> Can I change what package the bug effects?
<flocculant> you can
<flocculant> though you can't with the shotwell one now - I've done that one :)
<flocculant> if you go to bug 1493908
<ubot5> bug 1493908 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "ctrl+z key combination does not restore picture to its original setting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1493908
<flocculant> just under the Affects is a solid arrow - click that :)
<flocculant> I changed that from shotwell package to manual tests project
<sak> Now, on my lp account, there are a list of bugs that have been submitted, half by me, but I don't see the new bugs pertaining to testcases that were submitted. Who sees that?
<flocculant> I only see 1 you've reported lately
<flocculant> the one I changed
<sak> ok, yes I see the changes
<flocculant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~saqman2060/+reportedbugs
<flocculant> that's bugs you reported - not many testcase ones :)
<sak> ok, I see it now, and learned how to navigate lp much better.
<flocculant> :)
<sak> You guys are very responsive :-)
<flocculant> people try :)
<flocculant> vivid bugs are unlikely to get looked at unless they're present still and important
<flocculant> security for example
<flocculant> that's why I try and get things reported during a dev cycle - much more chance - though LTS is a bit different
<sak> why is LTS different?
<sak> that's what the number grade means. "6" means very low doesn't it?
<knome> all new bugs start low
<sak> will be back
<flocculant> at 6 even :)
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/+help-bugs/bug-heat.html
<brendand> 6 because all bugs have to have at least 1 affected user (4 points) and 1 subscriber (2 points)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-09-16
<flocculant> cyphermox: thanks :) though both 32/64 bit hang on shutdown (VB)
<DanChapman> \o/ i see some green https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Ubiquity/view/All/job/ubiquity_ap-ubuntu_devel_daily-test_english_default/ although it seems all the i386 tests failed :-/
<flocculant> DanChapman: are the new running tests going to show up there?
<flocculant> or is that just because the tests got fixed ?
<DanChapman> flocculant: errm only for Ubuntu afaik. nuclearbob is going to put the flavours up somewhere else.
<flocculant> ok
<flocculant> obviously not interested in ubuntu results - just flavours :)
<DanChapman> of course :-)
<flocculant> and by flavours - obviously mean Xubuntu :D
<flocculant> anyway - back of out for a while
<DanChapman> nuclearbob, balloons hey! so i noticed the ubiquity jobs started running again \o/ but all the i386 tests failed. I just ran them locally and it seems there is no  unity7 or window decorations https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwhxYaiA7z1qTzFyaU5LQ2s2RUE/view?usp=sharing
<DanChapman> so the test fails when it hasn't got focus on a dialog
<DanChapman> s/hasn't/can't
<balloons> wild.. no decorations, but only on i386?
<nuclearbob> DanChapman: that would explain the errors I saw. I ran the test, but hadn't actually watched the output yet
<nuclearbob> yeah
<DanChapman> now is that a unity7 or compiz issue
<nuclearbob> either way it sounds like the automated tests found us a good bug?
<balloons> it's possible to auto-take screenshots now with AP -- does this work out ok with these tests?
<DanChapman> nuclearbob: Yep looks like it did find a good bug.
<DanChapman> balloons: in the log i see ERROR testresult:44 - Binary attachment: "FailedTestScreenshot" (image/png) but i can't see it in the artifacts anywhere. Maybe the runner needs to learn it exists??
<balloons> are you running with subunit streams?
<DanChapman> balloons: and yes it is only on i386 todays amd64 seems fine
<DanChapman> err not sure
<balloons> you won't get binary on the console
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> just add -f subunit
<balloons> and make sure you are writing results to a file
<balloons> then use trv to view the file; and you'll get some sane viewing of the logs
<balloons> bzr branch lp:trv
<flocculant> balloons: ha ha
<flocculant> we has good image - that fails to shutdown in virtual environment but is good on hardware
<flocculant> gnome fails on shutdown too - not checked hardware
<flocculant> would try ubuntu but that's still got the fubar ubiquity/nm thingy
<nuclearbob> DanChapman, balloons: is anybody looking at the adt ubiquity tests, like this one: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-adt-ubiquity/
<balloons> that would be a question for pitti I think; I'm not sure what's in those tests atm actually
<balloons> probably just build stuff
<sethj> I found a bug in the Ubuntu Ubiquity's slideshow. Would that be filed against ubiquity itself or another package? I don't see the slideshow in the code anywhere..
<knome> sethj, ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu please
<sethj> aha, thanks knome!
<knome> np
<knome> also, please link to the bug once you've filed and i'll look at it
<sethj> knome, looks like someone beat me by a few days: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+bug/1495212, I guess the fix just hasn't made it into the daily image yet.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1495212 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Typo in slideshow" [Medium,Fix released]
<knome> yep, should be in tomorrows image
<sak> Ok, looks like me and bazaar are becoming best of friends :)
<sak> Just wondering, where there be any testcases for snappy?
#ubuntu-quality 2015-09-17
<pitti> balloons: nuclearbob is gone, but FYI: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/ *adt* is history; http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/ is the current stuff
<balloons> pitti, ahh right, lol.. And it's all good atm: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/u/ubiquity/
<pitti> nuclearbob: FYI: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/ *adt* is history; http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/ is the current stuff
<nuclearbob> pitti: good to know, thanks
<pitti> nuclearbob: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2015-August/001145.html
<nuclearbob> pitti: thanks!
<pitti> nuclearbob: you're welcome!
<nuclearbob> pitti: how are things in the not-qa team?
<pitti> nuclearbob: how are you these days?
<pitti> nuclearbob: still fairly QA'ish TBH -- working on britney as we speak
<nuclearbob> pitti: I'm good. Just moved to Indianapolis, getting setup here, figuring out how much home automation stuff I can do when I rent
<pitti> home automation> scary
<nuclearbob> I'm just sticking to lights right now
<nuclearbob> but I cheaped out and got a hub that doesn't have a good api, so I'll have to get something better later
<cyphermox> davmor2: one thing you could confirm, is if the slideshow is messed up for you too -- on the Help and support slide.
<nuclearbob> DanChapman, balloons: did somebody file a bug about the i386 problems?
<DanChapman> nuclearbob: I haven't yet, i was afk last night and didn't have time. I can do it when I get home this evening if it hasn't already.
<balloons> flocculant ^^?
<nuclearbob> DanChapman: I'm working on it, just checking if somebody else had something I can point to
<balloons> I also didn't, lol. I feel like I saw the bug that described it, but thinking about it now, that was for the live session issue from a couple days ago
<balloons> so no, I don't know of a bug
<flocculant> flocculant: what's up?
<nuclearbob> whoa, flocculant's talking to flocculant
<DanChapman> :-)
<davmor2> cyphermox: will do
<flocculant> that comes with age nuclearbob - you look about for someone sensible to talk to :D
<flocculant> so - balloons - what's up :)
<balloons> flocculant, just curious if you filed or new of the bug that was preventing i386 window decorations from appearing
<flocculant> balloons: oh right - not even seen it, if it's an Ubuntu bug - I probably wouldn't have. Not seeing that for us though
#ubuntu-quality 2015-09-18
<balloons> happy friday to you all!
<knome> hello balloons
<knome> off now, bbl
<flocculant> hi balloons
<flocculant> nuclearbob: so how goes the massive effort you've been putting in to get flavour jenkins running for the final beta?
<flocculant> wish I could help - pretty sure there's no way to do that though
<nuclearbob> flocculant: at the moment I'm focusing on the i386 issue. I tested different video drivers in qemu with no apparent changes, so now I'm trying to figure out what compiz is doing
<flocculant> mmm
<flocculant> do flavours use compiz?
<flocculant> or you looking at the proper jenkins for ubuntu?
<nuclearbob> flocculant: I don't remember, but my first priority is getting regular ubuntu passing, yeah
<flocculant> right
<flocculant> so the answer is probably a no then given we're talking about Tuesday :)
<nuclearbob> flocculant: yeah, probably not unless we get the bug solved pretty early Monday
<flocculant> ok
<flocculant> I'd assumed that was probably the case
<flocculant> nuclearbob balloons: personally I would have thought a more likely scenario would be get it all up and running for everyone by start of xx
<nuclearbob> flocculant: yeah, we'll see how it goes
<flocculant> :)
<nuclearbob> ubuntu-qa but maybe just jibel: does someone know the password for logging into a livecd booted via qemu/the ubiquity tests?
<davmor2> ubuntu
<flocculant> balloons: could you look at my last comment in bug 1493908 - pretty sure that's the case
<ubot5> bug 1493908 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "ctrl+z key combination does not restore picture to its original setting" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1493908
 * balloons thinks he wrote those things originally
<balloons> flocculant, I replied
<balloons> flocculant, and yes you got the wording right. I propose we just drop the red stuff, as it just controls the default location of the circle. I'm not sure we want to try and test that
<nuclearbob> davmor2: that's not working for me
<davmor2> nuclearbob: are you trying to ssh in if so that is not possible you would have to add an account to do that
<nuclearbob> davmor2: okay. The ubiquity test system opens an ssh port, so I assumed there was some way to use that.
<davmor2> nuclearbob: no add an account and then you should be able to use ssh,  the actual live user I don't think has a password it is just a password for sudo but it might not even be used there now :(  so adding a user gives you a password and then you can login
<nuclearbob> davmor2: okay, thanks. I'll see if any of the automated stuff is adding a user I didn't notice
<nuclearbob> davmor2: unless you just want to manually add them for me
<flocculant> balloons: thanks :)
<nuclearbob> davmor2, or anyone else paying attention: I sneaked my ssh public key into the iso-override filesystem
<ianorlyn> argh for some reason apport would not let me report a bug with usb-creator-gtk saying it is not an offical package
<ianorlyn> I tried apt-get update but that did not work around it this time
<balloons> nuclearbob, sneaky
<balloons> ianorlyn, usb-creator-gtk isn't an official package? apt-cache info usb-creator-gtk
<flocculant> ianorlyn: if you've got ppa's then apport will complain about anything afaik
<ianorlyn> no it is not a ppa
<ianorlyn> I found a workaround that it let me use an offical versoin from a live session but it showed same info
#ubuntu-quality 2016-09-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate powerpc [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server powerpc [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop powerpc [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop powerpc [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160921.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160921.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160921.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160921.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160921.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server powerpc [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160921.1)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-09-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] (20101020ubuntu475) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Yakkety Beta 2] (20101020ubuntu475) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot powerpc [Yakkety Beta 2] (20101020ubuntu475) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Yakkety Beta 2] (20101020ubuntu475) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Yakkety Beta 2] (20101020ubuntu475) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Yakkety Beta 2] (20101020ubuntu475) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] (20101020ubuntu475) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160921.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20101020ubuntu476)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20101020ubuntu476)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot powerpc [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20101020ubuntu476)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20101020ubuntu476)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20101020ubuntu476)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20101020ubuntu476)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20101020ubuntu476)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160922)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160922)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160922)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160922)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160922)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server powerpc [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160922)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop powerpc [Yakkety Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been marked as ready
<flocculant> wxl: I'm ever so glad we're not going to release the beta - hope you get respin(s) soon :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160922)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160922)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been marked as ready
#ubuntu-quality 2016-09-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been disabled
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been disabled
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20101020ubuntu477)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20101020ubuntu477)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot powerpc [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20101020ubuntu477)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20101020ubuntu477)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20101020ubuntu477)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20101020ubuntu477)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20101020ubuntu477)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been marked as ready
<sudheer_gandham> in ubuntu 16.04 LTS -some times wifi gets disconnected
<sudheer_gandham> config :intel i3 hp  laptop
<wxl> sudheer_gandham: go to #ubuntu for support assistance
<sudheer_gandham> ok thanks
<wxl> sudheer_gandham: sure thing. have a great day :)
<Rob__> Hi, my name is Rob and I'm just getting started with the QA team
<wxl> welcome, Rob__ !
<Rob__> Thanks
<Rob__> does everyone use TestDrive to test yakkety?
<Rob__> quit
#ubuntu-quality 2016-09-24
<janat08> is there a button for making it to beta?
<tsimonq2> janat08: what do you mean?
<janat08> how to get on 16.10 beta
<tsimonq2> janat08: what release are you currently running?
<janat08> 16.04
<tsimonq2> janat08: are you 100% sure you want to upgrade? there might be issues
<janat08> is there no turning back?
<janat08> hard reset
<janat08> or something
<tsimonq2> correct, no turning back unless you do a complete reinstall
<teward> the only other way would be a complete disk image of the existing system
<teward> so if it fubars you restore that entire disk image instead
<tsimonq2> ^
<teward> but that's a slow/evil/painful process and you'll need external media equal in size to the partition(s) on the disk/hard drive (basically, a 1TB hard drive on the computer needs 1TB external media, at most, for a full image)
<teward> (esp. if Ubuntu is the only thing installed on the system)
<janat08> right then
<janat08> lol, ill just assume that running beta will fix a couple of things
<janat08> \o/
<janat08> that i may have screwed up, would do i run?
<teward> janat08: i'd back up critical data first
<janat08> to upgrade
<janat08> its backed up
<teward> stuff you don't want to lose at all
<janat08> so what to do to go beta
<janat08> how do i go to beta from 16.04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160924)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160924)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160924)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160924)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160924)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server powerpc [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160924)
<flocculant> teward: do these people *ever* come back
#ubuntu-quality 2016-09-25
<tsimonq2> flocculant: I don't think so
#ubuntu-quality 2017-09-21
<flocculant> jibel: bug 1711358 - now even if I manage to get something to boot - mouse doesn't work
<ubot5> bug 1711358 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "20170817 - ISO hangs on boot on qemu with splash screen enabled and qxl graphics driver" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1711358
<flocculant> mouse doesn't work in vbox either
<flocculant> not looking very helpful for b2 next week - not got loads of hardware to test on
#ubuntu-quality 2017-09-22
<jibel> flocculant, there are some issue with latest kernel eg bug 1718679
<ubot5> bug 1718679 in linux (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to 4.13.0-11.12 in artful amd64 VM breaks display on wayland" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1718679
<flocculant> jibel: thanks - except Xubuntu and no wayland :D
<flocculant> commented on bug
<jibel> ah, something different then as this one is really about wayland on vbox with latest kernel
<flocculant> well it was working last time I tried (older kernel)
<flocculant> I'll try it (and the qemu stuff) with previous kernels and comment where it's applicable
<flocculant> the virt-manager/qemu issue is really a pita for me though lol
<flocculant> jibel: thanks for the pointers anyway :)
#ubuntu-quality 2017-09-24
<flocculant> jibel: re no mouse - appears coincidental to vm issues - seems we have zero input on our iso's currently, no mouse nor keyboard
#ubuntu-quality 2019-09-20
<KombuchaKip> Is there any way to enable autopkgtest support for a PPA?
